# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  Diário de um Aprendiz - Luis Delgado

## Luis Delgado

*INTRODUÇÃO*

Boas,

Estou no salgados só hà um ano e durante este tempo tenho passado por inumeras fases de aprendizagem à custa de leitura de livros, partilhas de experiências nos foruns e com diversos amigos e, ainda, com várias asneiras e sucessos.

Por outro lado, gostaria de partilhar algumas dessas experiências, especialmente com pessoas que agora estão a começar e que estarão a passar por muitas das interrogações que tive e que também ainda tenho. 

Assim, vou começar a registar aqui, neste tópico, várias notas, reflexões e resultados de experiências que para mim têm sido importantes. Para muitos, algumas dessas reflexões poderão parecer básicas, mas sinto que devem ser partilhadas para quem quizer ler, especialmente para quem esteja a começar.

Comecei o meu aqua em Março do ano passado. Depois de ter tido aquas de água doce durante 18 anos, estive parado porque tive receio de retomar, receio do meu próprio entusiamo e do tempo que me tiraria de outras coisas que também prioritárias.

em vésperas do meu puto fazer anos, a minha mulher caiu na asneira de pedir para eu ir ver um aqua numa prateleira do carrefour quando andávamos às compras. E lá lá fui com o puto. Ora, o problema foi sair de lá porque, ele queria um aqua, como prenda dos seus 5 anos. Foi um drama, pois ele queria um aqua muito pequeno (daqueles de 5 L) e eu já sabia o que isso queria dizer - peixes mortos e água verde. Doido pelo rigor, achei que já que seria para comprar um aqua, então monta-se um do tipo holandês de 120 L.

Lá veio o aqua para casa com 100 x 30 x 40 cm. Passado algum tempo antes de montar o aqua, optámos em conjunto que, em vez de um holandês de água doce, se faria um de água salgada de recife. E foi aí que tudo começou...

Após algum tempo de aprendizagem, deu para perceber que o aqua não é o mais feliz, porque é muito comprido, baixo e estreito, o que dificulta um pouco as coisas quando queremos começar a pensar em coisas mais elaboradas. Por outro lado, não está furado, o que me vai obrigar a montar um overflow, porque não tenho coragem para furar o aqua agora que está montado.

Além disso, é daqueles da aquapor com uma conta de plástico e uma travessa de segurança ao meio, feita em plástico também.

Tirando isso, actualmente o aqua tem a seguinte configuração:
- 45 Kg de aragamax sugar sized (cerca de 8 cm de altura)
- 2 powerhead maxijet 1200 (uma em cada extremo)
- Galeria Jalli de 6 x T5 de 39 W (3 x 14.000 K e 3 x 6.500 K)
- Ainda não tem SUMP que está em preparação
- Não tem skimmer ligado neste momento à espera de SUMP
- TPAs semanais de 10%
- termoestato de 100 W

Faço água salgada com sal marinemix e água de osmose inversa a partir de equipamento de 4 níveis (marca RO-MAN).

A iluminação é controlada por timers, acendendo e apagando-se aos pares de forma progressiva nas primeiras e últimas três meias horas de uma janela total diária de 12 horas.

Kalk adicionado em regime gota-a-gota durante 24 horas por dia com garrafão de 5 litros. Reactor de kalk aguarda instalação da SUMP.

Bicharada: apenas um Lysmata Debelius e um gramma loreto, quatro camarões da nossa costa, um ofiuro e um mithrax emerald, um eremita de patas vermelhas e vários de patas azuis.

Caracóis: Burriés (reproduzem-se no aqua), cerites, euplicas e turbo snails.

Outras coisas: muitas esponjas de várias cores, foraminíferas e caramões minúsculos que andam por todo o lado debaixo e à volta das rochas nas zonas menos iluminadas. ah, uma boa quantidade de bíspiras (vermes poliquetas de pequena dimensão com penacho de diâmetro de 1-2 cm).

Tive várias variedades de caulerpas mas já acabei com todas pois exigiam grande esforço de controlo.

Ao nível de corais essencialmente é tudo mudas para evitar grandes asneiras em termos de investimento e perceber melhor como crescem e se adaptam às várias localizações em termos de corrente e intensidade de iluminação. Esse é actualmente o meu grande desafio...

Neste momento, tenho as seguintes mudas de corais moles:
- GSP
- Sarcophyton, sp
- Protopalythoas
- Zoanthus castanhos de núcleo amarelo e laranja
- Sinularia dura
- Sinularia verde
- xenias castanhas e brancas

Mudas Corais duros LPS:
- Euphylia parancora
- Caulastrea furcata
- Goniopora vermelha
- Alveopora amarela

Mudas Corais duros:
- Acropora valida
- Montipora capricornis
- Montipora digitata vermelha
- Montipora digitata castanha
- Acropora efflorescens
- stylophora pistilata

Parâmetros fundamentais:
- PH: 8.0-8.2
- Cálcio: 450 mg/L
- Alcalinidade (tenho de medir)
- amonia (não detectável)
- nitritos (não detectáveis)
- nitratos (não detectáveis)
- temperatura: 26.5 ºC

No post seguinte meto fotos do que tenho...

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Gostei muito de ler!!!! Só faltam as fotos para ver essas mudas!!!

É curioso nunca teres usado escumador, há quem diga que o escumador só deve ser usado 6 meses após a montagem do aquário favorecendo dessa forma o estabelecimento e aumento populacional de uma comunidade rica de micro-fauna (Sally Jo Headlee do GARF). Neste momento também tenho o meu reef de 200l a funcionar sem escumador mas com TPA's semanais de 10%.

Abraço

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Já não serás um aprendiz ... Tanto quanto eu vi.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*PRIMEIRAS FOTOS*


Olá,

Então aqui vão as primeiras fotos.

Nesta vê-se a acropora valida na areia à espera de escolha da localização na zona superior. Como se pode ver, o layout do aqua está incompleto, pois está a meio de um processo de reestruturação. Queria meter mais uns kilitos de RV do lado esquerdo e muito pouco mais do lado direito. Tenho procurado seguir o princípio da disposição das rochas que facilite a colagem dos corais e a circulação da água. Preciso também de zonas mais escuras no aqua devido à potencia das lâmpadas para uma altura de água de apenas 25 cm. 



Zoom da zona central do aquário. Como se pode ver há diversas mudas à solta na areia, à espera de serem coladas quando tiver o layout finalizado. Outras estão no coralfrags, à espera de serem trocadas ou vendidas.



Esta Acropora Valida foi colocada temporariamente em cima da DSB à espera que escolhesse a melhor localização para a mesma na parte superior do aquário. Todavia, pode-se ver bem que já apanha bastante luz pois ganhou muito mais rosa e lilás, desde que entrou no aqua, há cerca de duas semanas.



Na seguinte foto, já dá para ver a divisão das cabeças da euphylia na parte de trás e pode-se ver a minha caulastrea furcata a recuperar da ignorância do seu dono quanto às suas necessidades efectivas de luz. Quando meti a caulastrea a primeira vez no aqua há uns meses, ficou completamente branca no prazo de uma semana. Agora já está quase como nova e a dar sinais de crescimento.



Esta goniopora vermelha começou a abrir muito mais desde que a coloquei debaixo desta rocha viva para não apanhar tanta luz.



Stylophora Pistilata, imediatamente após a sua introdução no aquário e uma Montipora Digitata que ia morrendo, mas que agora começou a recuperar em cor e em número de pólipos (noutra altura conto como aconteceu).



Aqui está um frag de alveopora que custei a perceber qual o melhor local para ela.



Este sarcophyton tem levado muito tempo a crescer, o que para mim é paradoxal, face às descrições na literatura que o referem como sendo pouco exigente.



Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas a minha máquina é uma Sony Cybershot U que não tem zoom e tem o tamanho de meio maço de cigarros.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Este banco de protopalythoas, para além das xénias, tem sido o coral que mais se desenvolveu no meu aqua até agora. Este grupo cresceu a partir de um corte de fiz com três pólipos.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Já não serás um aprendiz ... Tanto quanto eu vi.


Boas, João:

Digo-te mesmo que quanto mais vejo mais entendo que não percebo quase nada disto.

Por outro lado, tem sido um gozo enorme, como se deve estar a passar com todos os membros aqui do forum, cada um ao seu próprio ritmo  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> É curioso nunca teres usado escumador, há quem diga que o escumador só deve ser usado 6 meses após a montagem do aquário favorecendo dessa forma o estabelecimento e aumento populacional de uma comunidade rica de micro-fauna (Sally Jo Headlee do GARF). Neste momento também tenho o meu reef de 200l a funcionar sem escumador mas com TPA's semanais de 10.
> 
> Abraço


Bem, eu já tive escumador, mas era um berlin air lift 60. Foi a minha maior asneira quando comecei. Foi instalado uns quatro meses depois do aqua... Não comprei logo porque não sabia o que comprar e já era despesa a mais no início.

Aqui está ele, nesta foto:



O problema é que o seu rendimento é muito baixo e a bomba de ar faz muito barulho, notando-se especialmente à noite. Por outro lado, a sua limpeza é muito pouco prática e era uma chatice tirá-lo do aqua, ajustar a galeria de iluminação, etc. Na foto ainda se pode ver a minha antiga galeria de iluminação - lifetech de 108 W.

Gastei nessa brincadeira com o skimmer mais a bomba de ar, cerca de 100 euros. Mais valia ter pago um pouco mais e ter comprado um daqueles sistemas de pendurar de lado. Na altura estive mesmo para comprar um AquaC Remora (muito conceituado nos USA) - teria ficado na ordem dos 250 euros.

Para compensar a falta de skimmer, tenho controlado mais a alimentação - apenas duas vezes por semana. Como resultado desse controlo, desapareceram as algas verdes que tinha na parede de trás do aquário e já não me crescem algas no vidro da frente (aliás em lado nenhum agora).

----------


## Luis Delgado

*FIXAÇÃO DE POWERHEADS*

A semana passada cheguei a casa e, quando já tinha o aquário mais ou menos estabilizado em termos de correntes, etc., encontrei-o com a água toda leitosa e areia aragamax sugar sized espalhada por cima de todas as rochas e agarrada aos vidros todos.

Enfim, uma verdadeira desolação.  :SbRireLarme2:  

Esta situação deveu-se ao facto de uma das minhas bombas de circulação, uma maxijet 1200, ter-se soltado e ter caído com a saída virada para a areia. Para além do resultado que já referi ainda me cavou uma enorme cratera no DSB.

Porque é que a bomba se soltou? Bem, porque tenho teimado em usar ventosas para as agarrar ao vidro, Já tinha tido algumas ameaças, mas nada de especial, prontamente corrigido com apertos, etc.

Bem, depois disto, aprendi que nunca mais vou meter uma bomba num aqua só fixada com ventosas. Entretanto, utilizei um dos acessórios que as bombas traziam para as fixar através de um suporte que pendura na borda do aquário.

Parece demasiado básico, não é? Pois gostava de saber se era o único teimoso  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A semana passada cheguei a casa e, quando já tinha o aquário mais ou menos estabilizado em termos de correntes, etc., encontrei-o com a água toda leitosa e areia aragamax sugar sized espalhada por cima de todas as rochas e agarrada aos vidros todos.
> 
> Enfim, uma verdadeira desolação.  
> 
> Esta situação deveu-se ao facto de uma das minhas bombas de circulação, uma maxijet 1200, ter-se soltado e ter caído com a saída virada para a areia. Para além do resultado que já referi ainda me cavou uma enorme cratera no DSB.
> 
> Porque é que a bomba se soltou? Bem, porque tenho teimado em usar ventosas para as agarrar ao vidro, Já tinha tido algumas ameaças, mas nada de especial, prontamente corrigido com apertos, etc.
> 
> Bem, depois disto, aprendi que nunca mais vou meter uma bomba num aqua só fixada com ventosas. Entretanto, utilizei um dos acessórios que as bombas traziam para as fixar através de um suporte que pendura na borda do aquário.
> ...


Olá Luis,
pois é, eu detesto ventosas, principalmente em água salgada(duram muito menos), tanto que as minhas 3 PH e 1 Maxijet teem o apoio do vidro, as ventosa dos termostatos tiro-as, não compro bomba de circulação que só tenha apoio de ventosas  :KnSmileyVertTirantLangue:  
Parece que a minha mania é o contrário da tua...lol :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:   Luis

Teimosos somos todos nós. Em especial quando estamos convencidos de que estamos certos  :KnSourire28:  

Acredita que tambem já passei por isso. Só quando fiquei como vidro do fundo a vista (por uma PH se ter soltado) é que vi que tinha um problema para resolver.

Hoje como sabes não uso PH's, utilizo apenas as Turbelles, mas para quem usa PH's só aconselho mesmo os suportes laterais para colocar nos vidros. As ventosas quando muito apenas para servirem de "amortecedor" ás vibrações.

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

eu após o 1º susto com uma PH, comecei a fixar o fio electrico fora do aquario. Desta forma se a PH se soltar nunca sai muito do seu lugar. No máximo fica apontar para um sitio diferente. 

Mas pronto, tive que optar por este esquema porque não tenho outros apois.

1abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

> As ventosas quando muito apenas para servirem de "amortecedor" ás vibrações.


Sim, no meu caso estou a usar uma por baixo agarrada ao próprio suporte que agora suporte a powerhead.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas,
> 
> eu após o 1º susto com uma PH, comecei a fixar o fio electrico fora do aquario. Desta forma se a PH se soltar nunca sai muito do seu lugar. No máximo fica apontar para um sitio diferente. 
> 
> Mas pronto, tive que optar por este esquema porque não tenho outros apois.
> 
> 1abraço


Também seria a minha alternativa, caso não tivesse os ditos suportes...

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Atenção que essa de prender o cabo pode ser perigosa,pois se a ph fica pendurada a apontar para fora a parte superior podemos ter a agua espalhada pelo chão....

----------


## Nuno Cruz

> Atenção que essa de prender o cabo pode ser perigosa,pois se a ph fica pendurada a apontar para fora a parte superior podemos ter a agua espalhada pelo chão....


Boas,

penso que se o cabo prender por cima da bomba isso não aconterá, pois ficará sempre direita pendorada pelo cabo

----------


## Luis Delgado

*EFEITOS DA ILUMINAÇÃO NOS CORAIS*

Boas, queria registar aqui algumas notas sobre questões de iluminação:

Uma das coisas em que mais tenho tido dificuldade de me adaptar tem sido ao conceito de intensidade de iluminação. Ou seja, o que é que é uma luz fraca e o que é uma luz forte.

Quando montei o meu aqua, instalei uma calha lifetech de 108 W e diziam-me que a luz era muito fraca. Todavia, a minha coluna de água tem 25 cm apenas, pelo que penso não ser assim tão fraca, pelo menos para os meus LPS.

Com esta luz (lifetech de 108 W), a minha euplylia parancora tinha este aspecto.



De facto, durante vários meses nunca mostrou grande calcificação e nunca se dividiu para dar origem a novos pólipos, apesar de estar sempre muito aberta. Na altura pensei que ela estivesse tão aberta para compensar a menor intensidade de luz, dado que, supostamente, a minha intensidade de luz seria baixa.

Entretanto, em Janeiro montei uma calha de T5 (6 x 39W) = 234 W e tendo mantido a euphylia parancora no mesmo sítio (em zona aberta), ela começou a ficar cada vez mais encolhida, até que a mudei para uma zona de sombra, como se pode ver na seguinte foto. 



Agora está já com um aspecto mais ou menos normal, mas já não abre tanto como com as PCs. Entretanto, talvez devido às melhores condições da água que tenho hoje, este coral já se dividiu no local da segunda foto mostrada.

Depois da adição das novas lâmpadas tive de passar também os restante os LPS para a sombra pois em zona aberta retraíam-se todos.

Por outro lado, de todos os aquários que tenho visto, mesmo aqueles com HQI parecem-me estar menos iluminados. Será pelo facto das lâmpadas fluorescentes espalharem mais a luz? Embora a luz das HQI seja mais direccionada (portanto, se espalhe menos) penso que a intensidade se deveria notar um pouco na luz reflectida pelos próprios corais e rochas. Ou seja, fico com a sensação de que alguns corais estariam mal iluminados para os padrões a que me habituei a ver o meu aqua, mesmo com as antigas PC.

Enfim, fica a reflexão...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Acho que o que relatas se deve a dois factores: (i) reacção do coral ao significativo aumento da intensidade luminosa e (ii) os 25cms de coluna de água, acrescidos da reflexão de luz provocada pela tua DSB.

A primeira questão parece-me evidente e a reacção, por vezes, não é instantânea.
Quanto à segunda, é interessante o que o A. Calfo, quando afirma que nota que andamos todos (os do hobby, embora se refira especialmente ao que se passa nos EUA com imensos aquários com várias HQI de 400 e 1000w) a exagerar com a luz que proporcionamos nos nossos aquários, sobrevalorizando essa questão quando, sendo obviamente importante, está longe de ser ..tudo.
Penso que já está ultrapassado conceito de que "luz nunca é de mais". 

E sem dizer que tens luz excessiva no teu aqua, é normal que alguns corais se tenham ressentido da alteração da calhae que, com o tempo, se readaptem

Já agora, se puderes, dá uma leitura:

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2004-0...ture/index.php

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/acclimcoralslight.htm

p.s.: tem sido muito interessante acompanhar este teu tópico.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas 

Grande Luis !!
Excelente tópico  :Smile:  

Tal como o Joao afirmou em relação á iluminação, acredito que a questão por exemplo da montipora e da Euphylia esteja relacionada com a mudança de luz, e o tempo de nova adaptação dos corais a essa mesma luz.
Alguns corais entram em recessão até com a mudança de lampadas  :Smile: 

Alem do mais acho que entram muitos outros factores, corrente, proximidade dessa mesma luz, qualidade da água etc. A própria mudança do aquário e consequentemente mudanças de muitos destes factores, levam a uma adaptação mais lenta.

Acho que com o tempo poderás ver melhorias significativas principalmente nos corais mais exigentes, será uma questao de tempo.Digo eu lol  :Smile: 

De qualquer forma acho que vai sair dai um excelente aquário, pelo que conheço de ti, de certeza que sim  :Wink:

----------


## Luis Delgado

João e Gil,

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.

É como já disse - o meu maior desafio agora é saber recriar as condições mais adequadas para cada coral e para isso é preciso mesmo paciência de japonês pois tratar de um reef em casa é bem mais exigente que tratar de um bonsai, mas também mais interessante LOL  :KnSourire28:  

Vou ler os links que indicaste, João, e depois comento!

Isto é trial, and error, trial and error, trial and error....  :KnSourire28:  até dar... 

confesso que muitas das indicações de posicionamento dos corais que se lê nos livros são tudo menos do que rigorosas e por vezes contraditórias com a experiência que tenho tido.

(uma curiosidade gira  :SbSourire19: )

Quando cheguei a casa hoje, tirei os sapatos, e ia a passar no corredor descalço quando pisei algo que tinha a consistência de um grão de milho - Como tenho um papagaio do amazonas, e ele come disso demolhado, todos os dias, pensei que seria efectivamente um grão de milho seco ou uma ervilha...

Quando vou a ver, era afinal um bourrié que tinha fugido do aqua e tinha rebolado para o tapete do corredor.

O mais engraçado é que estava vivinho da costa e lá voltou para o aquário.

Enfim, um cidadão do reef a querer voltar ao mar hehe  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, João:

Estive a ler os artigos, embora ainda não tenha tido calma senão para os ler em diagonal, por enquanto, mas, de facto, a grande mensagem é a de que muitos outros factores interferem no desenvolvimento dos corais e na qualidade da iluminação. Por outro lado, acho que às vezes nos esquecemos (falo por mim) de que estamos a lidar com animais que são bem mais complexos do que parecem e que não estão associados a uma equação que funcione sempre da mesma maneira...

São óptimos textos...

Quanto ao texto do A. Calfo que deu origem a segundo artigo, já o conhecia pois tenho o livro "Book of Coral Propagation".

----------


## Luis Delgado

*ARRUMAÇÕES DE LAYOUT DA RV*

Boas, este fim de semana, fiz mais umas pequenas alterações no layout do meu aquário e finalizei o que pretendia fazer do lado direito. Agora só me falta reorganizar o lado esquerdo. 



Aqui fica uma vista geral. Veja-se a confusão de pedras do lado esquerdo, para ser arrumado e queria lá colocar mais algumas rochas vivas para suportar a colocação de SPS em cima.



Se houver sugestões ou comentários, agradeço, dado que ando com as mãos na massa...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Luis,

Gostei do lado esquerdo.
Sugeria que quando arrumasses o lado direito fizesses alterações de nível, para o aquário não fica todo à mesma "cota". Penso que se ganha bastante com isso. Gosto, por exemplo de ter (num local definido) rocha até à superfície, para quebrar a linha de água.
Outra ideia seria "rasgar" uma abertura (tipo canyon) entre os dois lados, fazendo 2 blocos (ilhas) distintos. Não situada exactamente a meio, mas deixando 1/3 - 2/3. Especialmente em aquários estreitos, ganha-se muito na noção de profundidade.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*CURIOSIDADES (EREMITA E MONTIPORA)*


Mais umas curiosidades...

Aqui vai uma foto de uma casca inteirinha ainda, que o meu eremita acabou de largar. Puxa! Eu acho que aquilo deve doer... Nâo gostava de ter de mudar de casca. Nunca fiz as contas, mas acho que ele deve fazer a muda, talvez, de três em três semanas. Quando o faz, está pelo menos uns três ou quatro dias de molho...

Já agora, o eremita está bem disfarçado, escondido dentro da sua casca que se vê na foto, encostada à montipora vermelha que está em recuperação. Não se consegue ver bem os pólipos dessa montipora vermelha porque a máquina não foca bem a curtas distâncias e não faz zoom. 



Esta montipora digitata esteve uma série de tempo presa num burado de uma rocha onde a acropora está colada e onde tenho uma outra montipora digitata vermelha em franca recuperação. Tinha corrente forte e boa iluminação, mas não só não cresceu nada como não lhe via pólipos nenhuns.



Entretanto, colei-a noutro local e cá está ela com os pólipos a recuperar e a calcificar já qualquer coisa. Não percebo. Talvez fosse o simples facto de anteriormente, a corrente a fazer mexer ou vibrar um pouco o que poderia estar a incomodar os pólipos... poderá ser?  :Whistle:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas luis
Falas da corrente e penso que bem, pq muitas vezes a certas especies mesmo de corais duros que levar com corrente nao gostam la muito nao.
abraços

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis,
> 
> Gostei do lado esquerdo.
> Sugeria que quando arrumasses o lado direito fizesses alterações de nível, para o aquário não fica todo à mesma "cota". Penso que se ganha bastante com isso. Gosto, por exemplo de ter (num local definido) rocha até à superfície, para quebrar a linha de água.
> Outra ideia seria "rasgar" uma abertura (tipo canyon) entre os dois lados, fazendo 2 blocos (ilhas) distintos. Não situada exactamente a meio, mas deixando 1/3 - 2/3. Especialmente em aquários estreitos, ganha-se muito na noção de profundidade.


João, quando dizes lado esquerdo, queres dizer direito, certo?

Também pensei em fazer essas ilhas, mas com 29 cm de profundidade útil que o aqua tem, acho que não há noção de profundidade que resista  :KnSourire28:  É que é mesmo levar logo com o vidro de trás no nariz  :SbClown:  

Por isso, a minha opção, foi a criar espaço para meter SPS em cima, deixar umas boas grutas em baixo para facilitar os fluxos e meter uns corais mais apreciadores de sombra.

Por outro lado, preferia, deixar alguma zona de areia aberta à frente para meter mais tarde, se tudo correr bem, alguns corais de fundo (coral brains, p.e.) e tridacnas, entre outras coisas interessantes.

A ideia de num dos lados deixar a rocha subir à superfície é bem gira! Vou pensar nisso...

De facto, uma das razões pela qual estava precisamente a adiar a reorganização do lado esquerdo é a vontade de não ter tudo linear de uma ponta à outra...

----------


## João M Monteiro

> João, quando dizes lado esquerdo, queres dizer direito, certo?


Exacto. Foi lapso




> Também pensei em fazer essas ilhas, mas com 29 cm de profundidade útil que o aqua tem, acho que não há noção de profundidade que resista  É que é mesmo levar logo com o vidro de trás no nariz


Se conseguires fazer o "canyon" na diagonal, talvez dê. É questão de tentar

----------


## Luis Delgado

Já agora, deixo aqui uma foto lateral do aqua.

Desculpem ver-se mal, mas não me apeteceu limpar os vidros este fim de semana.  :SbEndormi2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> boas luis
> Falas da corrente e penso que bem, pq muitas vezes a certas especies mesmo de corais duros que levar com corrente nao gostam la muito nao.
> abraços


Pois, de facto, não os podemos tratar todos da mesma maneira.  :Pracima:  

Todavia, não tenho SPS a apanhar com jacto directo e onde ela estava a corrente não era exagerada. 

Para ganhar sensibilidade estou sempre a ver a velocidade a que passam os detritos e chego a medir com os dedos para ver bem como é  :Coradoeolhos:  

Ainda por cima, como tinha dito, essa montipora digitata castanha estava ao lado da montipora digitata vermelha. Por outro lado, as montiporas estão preparadas para um fluxo intenso, aliás, é a razão pela qual tem estruturas calcárias grossas.  :SbSourire21:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Essa de medir com os dedos ta fixe :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  , mas oa mesmo tempo tem que se ver que tipo de bombas sao...se de fluxo largo ou estreito :SbClinOeil:  .
abraços

----------


## Luis Delgado

As bombas são maxijet 1200 com aquelas saídas largas para dispersar o fluxo. 

Entretanto, recentemente, consegui finalmente encontrar um excelente posicionamento para as mesmas em que tenho a superfície super agitada, não gera salpicos para as lâmpadas e as correntes ficam de tal maneira que a corrente nas partes inferiores do aquário também é razoável, embora varie de intensidade consoante as zonas.

Quando montar a SUMP e o overflow, vou voltar à guerra das correntes e dos fluxos argh!!!  :SbEnerve3:

----------


## Bruno Minas

Comentário editado pela administração

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola bruno 
Pareces que ao veres as coisas dessa força e xegar mandar tudo para dentro e ja esta, saber o que se quer e o que se pertende ser saber as nessecidades de corrente,luz e por ai fora nao me parece que percebas muito ou entao tas meter uma fasquia baixa demais para um aquario de agua salgada nao? Para ti um aqurio de duros é mesma coisa que um aquario de moles? ter muita ou pouca corrente é mesma coisa? e por ai fora se tiveres aqurios boa sorte para eles.........

----------


## Bruno Minas

Comentário editado pela administração

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Parece que afinal nao é so xegar e mandar la para dentro, ja tas falar em possicionamento de corrente e stress.parece que afinal a coisas importantes sem ser so o que se quer la por.
abraços

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Sr.Cujo Nome nos é desconhecido!
1º- Deves colocar o teu Nome
2º- Deves escrever bem




> comentário editado


- Não, não está ninguém a controlar a luz do Sol, mas quando mergulhas num recife (como diz que mergulhas lá fora) não vês todas as espécies de corais no mesmo sitio pois não? assim á primeira vista vês um "mar" de duros, sabes porque? estam mais á superficie, apanham luz intensa, e a corrente forte da ondulação! Se fores descendo, ou procurando zonas mais retraidas, vais ver espécies que não gostam nem de luz intensa, nem de correntes fortes....

- Deverias escrever melhor essa parte do escumador, porque não se percebe bem! Mas segundo percebi, queres dizer que o escumador só é necessário em último caso??? e que não nos podemos esquecer que se não gostamos de ter trabalho não devemos entam ter escumador??? ou estás a explicar-te mal, ou estás a aconcelhar mal!
Um aquariofilista que já tenha alguns conhecimente transmite ao iniciante o que é melhor...ou seja, uma boa escumação é importante, mas tem que ser complementada com TPA's regulares!

- Os livros (e artigos) só vão dar um esquema??? hum...então segundo o que dizes, devemos andar nisto vários anos, a cometer erros atrás de erros, e a sacrificar/matar seres vivos que gostamos para posteriormente aprender-mos alguma coisa, coisas que simplesmente a ler-mos, nos são transmitidas por quem já é experiente!




> Comentário editado


Então posso dizer seguramente que tu mergulhas-te no meio de um remoinho! pois as correntes não são circulares, mas sim tipo "vai vem". Num aqua isto é trabalhado com um wavemaker, em que faz com que a corrente alterne para a esquerda e para a direita, emm fracções de segundos!

Dizes que trabalhas numa loja de aquariofilia, fazes trabalhos no Aquário Vasco da Gama, e mergulhas, por vezes até lá fora! Então parece que quem aqui tem de "estudar mais as correntes" e *não só* nos somos nós!

...esta é mais uma comfirmação de que continuam a haver lojas que aconcelharam mal os seus clientes!

PS- Desculpa Luis por ter utilizado assimo teu tópico. E espero que a equipe Reefforum.net não fique chatiada com este meu comentário, pois de longe quero arranjar confusão...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

:SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:  Sera que trabalha mesmo?
abraços

----------


## João M Monteiro

Mas o que se passa com este tópico ?

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Tambem não percebi!!! :Admirado:   Acho que cheguei tarde!! :Coradoeolhos:  
Mas gostava de ter visto as "bacoradas" desse menino!!! :Whistle:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Luis Delgado

*Off-Topic:*

Boas,

Era só para avisar os mais distraídos que acabou de passar um ovni aqui pelo RF, mas as testemunhas contactadas não conseguiram descrever a sua estranha forma.  :SbBaiserProfilDroit:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Junto aqui mais umas fotos de uns corais duros do meu aqua... até ter a sump montada com a tralha toda ainda crescem devagarinho, pelo menos para o ritmo que gostaria de ter.  :SbSourire2:  Abençoadas TPAs e alimentação regrada...

Pocillopora Damicornis (recém chegado do aqua do Diogo Lopes)



Acropora Valida



Alveopora



Goniopora Vermelha



Lysmata Debelius (espécie de coral que cresce ao contrário  :yb624: )

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Oi, Luis

Que dás a alvelopora e á goniopora ???? Adubo :yb624:   :yb624:  
Estão com um crescimento espetacular.
Muitos parabens, tá muito bem conseguido

Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Gustavo  :yb624:  

Neste momento, a única coisa que estou a dar é kalk 24/24 como sempre e TPAs de 10% semanais.

Como sabes, ainda não tenho SUMP, que está em preparação e, admito, que o facto de não ter o escumador a funcionar, se traduza numa maior concentração orgânica que este tipo de corais gosta.

Estou curioso por ver como se irão comportar depois da dita ser montada. Julgo que deverei ter de começar a dar comida específica para que estes corais vinguem. A ver vamos...  :SbSourire19:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Comecei a dar aos meus artémia viva.
Deixo crescer durante 2 semanas e deito-as no aqua.
Noto algum desenvolvimento nas gonioporas que estão cheias de pólipos novos mas, já algum tempo que não nascem pólipos novos na alvelopora.
o escumador durante uns tempos fiz a experiencia de o desligar á noite e ligar só de dia. Tive um BUM de algas que ainda me estou a ver livre delas.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Comecei a dar aos meus artémia viva.
> Deixo crescer durante 2 semanas e deito-as no aqua.


Epá,  :EEK!:  

com duas semanas, já estão bem grandinhas...
Como é que os corais as comem? E como é que as dás para eles as agarrarem?

Por outro lado, tenho ideia de que as gonioporas e as alveoporas gostam de plankton bem mais pequeno...

Nunca deste ovos de ostra e comidas afins?

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

As grandinhas dou-as aos parazohantus e as caulestras.
As mais pequenas acabadas de nascer dou as acroporas e gonioporas e alveloporas.
Tenho que dar directamente que até parece que os peixes adivinham... :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Ovos de ostra nunca pensei em dar... Onde posso arranjar???
Tenho-me governado com as posturas constantes dos Lysmatas... :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Como é que dás ós nauplios, é com uma seringa apontada às gonioporas e alveoporas?

As ovas de ostra, penso que se venderá nalgumas lojas, pois sei que há quem use cá disso. Lá fora já vi isso à venda em lojas online alemãs. eles dizem que se descongelar no transporte que se pode congelar de novo sem problemas. Mas eu não consigo acreditar nisso sem uma explicação objectiva  :SbSourire: 

Dá uma olhadela aqui.

ps: Se não souberes ler alemão, podes mudar para inglês, clicando na bandeira inglesa no canto inferior esquerdo da página.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Dou com uma pipeta de testes que tinha a mais.
Simplesmente deito-as por cima dos corais com o minimo de corrente possivel.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas:

Finalmente encetei o processo de construção da zona técnica do meu aqua, com SUMP, claro  :SbSourire:  

Ontem comecei a montar a calha de tomadas de energia, para tentar acabar com a confusão de fios e triplas. 

Usei material Legrand com 5 grupos de 3 tomadas cada (15 tomadas com terra no total), sendo cada grupo controlado por um interruptor independente, para ter maior flexibilidade em ligar/desligar grupos de equipamentos.

Aqui ficam as primeiras fotos.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Luís

Muito boa essa calha, fiquei com vontade de alterar a minha.
Qual é o comprimento final da calha?
Se for possível diz o valor que foi gasto.
Fica a espera de novas fotos para ver o resultado final.
Obrigado

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Pedro  :SbSourire:  

A calha ficará sensivelmente com 120 cm, mas só a vou cortar depois de ter tudo mais ou menos ajustado para não errar nas medidas...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Os custos foram os seguintes:

Calha de plástico legrand (50 mm x 100 mm x 2 metros) = 16 € - inclui tampa não visível nas fotos.
Material para rechear a calha, incluindo fios, tomadas e interruptores = 108 € - com 20% de desconto

Total = 124 €

Depois vou colocando mais fotos. Estou a contar meter aquele disjuntor que aparece na foto, mas se não tiver espaço, dado que a calha vai entrar à justa no móvel, talvez ainda tenha de ficar de fora.

Ainda me passou pela cabeça montar um disjuntor com diferencial, mas custava 45 euros e não fui na onda.  :SbPoisson6:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Luís

Muito bom
É bem provável que altere a minha.
Vou esperar pelo aspecto final.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Luís
> 
> É bem provável que altere a minha.


Provavelmente irei adicionar uma UPS para alimentar a calha. Ainda estou na dúvida se alimentará a calha toda ou se apenas um grupo de três tomadas. 

Se alimentar só três tomadas tem a vantagem de ficarem apenas ligados os principais sistemas de suporte à vida do aqua (manteria 2 T5 ligadas e as duas powerheads que vou manter), quando falhar a energia, portanto, com consumo mínimo para maximizar a autonomia da UPS. Provavelmente, é mesmo o que irei fazer... 

Devia ter comprado um conjunto de 3 tomadas vermelho para ficar bem identificado qual o grupo que ficaria com energia de socorro...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Não percebendo nada de electricidade, mas assumindo o risco deste comentário...acho que podias ligar apenas as powerheads à UPS (e eventualmente um termostato), dado que a carga destas últimas nunca é muito grande e o que é realmente problemático nas quebras de corrente é a falta de oxigenação (1º) e o arrefecimento (2º). 
A falta de iluminação vem muito depois

Acho que é preferível assegurar mais tempo de oxigenação do que menos tempo com oxigenação e luz.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Luis,
> 
> 
> Acho que é preferível assegurar mais tempo de oxigenação do que menos tempo com oxigenação e luz.


Tens razão qto à oxigenação  :Pracima:  

A questão da luz, apenas me custa pensar que a bicharada leva com aquele clarão de luz toda de uma vez quando a energia voltar. Embora sejam só 236 W de T5, posso dizer-te que, com 25 cm de altura de água, aquilo deita uma brutalidade de luz. Erá só por isso que tinha pensado em manter duas das seis T5 ligadas.

Entretanto, estava a afiambrar-me para arranjar uma UPS que para um consumo de 160 W tem uma autonomia de 82 minutos, que é bem mais do que aquilo que geralmente são as falhas de energia na minha zona.

De qualquer das maneiras o teu comentário é muito importante e só está a reforçar os meus receios sobre o assunto.

Embora não tivesse dito tb estou a pensar manter a bomba de retorno ligada.

De facto, talvez a iluminação não seja assim tão importante e mais valesse manter também o skimmer ligado em vez das luzes:

Assim, num cenário alternativo, ficaria com a seguinte configuração em caso de falha de energia:

- 2 powerheads (36 W)
- 1 bomba retorno (60 W)
- 1 skimmer (60 W)
- Total: 156 W aprox.

que achas de não ter o skimmer ligado? durante uma hora será grave? Penso que não mas diz-me o que achas.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Claramente o escumador seria das minhas últimas preocupações. 
O que me parece mais importante é circulação. A seguir, aquecimento.

Se as falhas de luz não costumam exceder uma hora, sugiro que não te preocupes com mais nada.
Mas o equipamento de emergência serve precisamente para aquilo que não costuma acontecer.

Assim, eu cingiria o 1º UPS a 
1º Powerheads: 
2º Aquecimento

Se quiseres arranjar outro, então seria altura de pensar em 

3º Bomba retorno
4º Iluminação
5º escumador...

----------


## Luis Delgado

Esta é só para mostrar o percurso de uma encomenda que mandei vir da Marine Depot. Encomenda sofre... Cá pela europa, acho que ainda estamos muito longe de ter este tipo de informação...

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Luis,
por curiosidade o que mandas-te vir?
Escolhes-te o shipping mais rápido? Estive a ver os corais e tem alguns corais com umas belas cores dificil e encontrar/impossivel , em portugal...
obrigado

----------


## Nuno Ramires

Pela FedEx ou pela UPS temos sempre essa informação.
Trabalham muito bem.

Um abraço
Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Pela FedEx ou pela UPS temos sempre essa informação.
> Trabalham muito bem.


Eu já tive oportunidade de ver algo semelhante também, tanto na DHL, como na UPS...encomendas europeias.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis,
> por curiosidade o que mandas-te vir?
> Escolhes-te o shipping mais rápido? Estive a ver os corais e tem alguns corais com umas belas cores dificil e encontrar/impossivel , em portugal...
> obrigado


Boas, António:

Mandei vir um SCWD, um suporte para filter sock e duas filter sock.

O único método oferecido pela marine depot é o fedex economic shipping que me ficou em cerca de 35 euros (económico é que não é).

Mandei vir essencialmente para ver com estava a funcionar a alfândega e todo o processo administrativo que tratei directamente.

Posso dizer o óbvio, que mandar vir coisas pequenas, de baixo valor, dos USA, sai muito caro.

Eis a minha lista de despesas:

*valor da mercadoria = 57,12 €* (paguei de portes cerca de 35 €)
*Valor tabelado para cálculo dos portes = 22,73 €*(valor usado pela Direcção-Geral das Alfândegas, dado que não tinha comprovativo dos portes efectivamente pagos à marine depot)
*Taxas aduaneiras = 5.06 €* (6.5% de valor de compra mais portes - varia consoante o tipo de mercadoria)
*Imposto de selo = 1,50 €*
*IVA (21%) = 17,41 €* (Imposto que ainda por cima é aplicado sobre as taxas aduaneiras - dupla tributação)
*Impresso = 1,75 €* (preenchido à mão pelos serviços - o computador é só para surfar...)
*Despesas de armazém = 5.25 €* 

*Total: 123,09 €*

Deslocações de taxi ao aeroporto (tive de lá ir 3 vezes) - 35 €

- Na primeira vez bati com o nariz na porta (tesouraria 9:00-12:00 e 14:00 às 16:00)
- Na segunda vez, ainda não tinha chegado a encomenda - os tipos da Fedex enganaram-se e não entregaram no aeroporto a tempo (nesta passei-me mesmo...  :SbRequin2: )
- Na terceira vez tratei finalmente das coisas (levei carta de porte da fedex levantada na Av. Marchal Gomes da Costa, ao lado da RTP, fui à DGA tratar da papelada, paguei a despesa (€€€), voltei a entrar para levar com mais uns carimbos em cima e lá fui ao armazém buscar a preciosa caixa de 1.3 Kg.

Quando estava a receber a caixa, passou-me pela cabeça a seguinte pergunta: Depois disto tudo, e se por acasos os gajos da marinedepot se enganaram no envio de alguma coisa? Felizmente, estava tudo dentro da caixa como encomendado.

De qualquer modo, atingi o que pretendia que era perceber como é que aquilo funciona. Confesso que foi bem mais fácil do que quando há 20 anos atrás mandei vir duas disquetes com software. Nessa altura, lembro-me de ter perdido uma tarde inteira na alfândega.

Aproveito ainda para dizer que a Fedex fazia-me o trabalho todo e entrega-me à porta do escritório, mas levavam-me 60 euros - feitas bem as contas até teria compensado dado que o valor do meu tempo foi brutalmente superior ao que poupei (25 €, dado que só em taxi gastei 35 €).

Portanto, antes de mandares vir alguma coisa de fora da UE faz bem as contas para ver se te compensa.

Se em vez de ter encomendado uma peça de cada, tivesse encomendado dez ou vinte então aí a conversa seria outra completamente diferente, o que pode ser útil para realizar algumas compras em grupo.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

Só para mostrar a eficásia DHL de uma encomenda vinda de França

Quase 24H  :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis
> 
> Só para mostrar a eficásia DHL de uma encomenda vinda de França
> 
> Quase 24H



Muito bem!  :SbOk3:  

Caso tenha sido algo relacionado com aquários, podes dizer onde fizeste a encomenda?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Caso tenha sido algo relacionado com aquários, podes dizer onde fizeste a encomenda?


De certa forma até foi relacionada com aquarios :HaEbouriffe:  

PIXMANIA.COM

Foi a minha nova máquina fotografica.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Este fim de semana comecei a colar os vidros para a minha SUMP.

Sendo que o objectivo subjacente ao meu aquário é pura e simplesmente para aprender e dar tb algum gozo, estou a aproveitar as condições logísticas que me é possível ter neste momento.

Assim, estou a usar, para colocar a SUMP, um armário que tinha outra finalidade e onde está colocado o aquário. Deste modo, o espaço é pequeno, e até poderia equacionar-se não meter SUMP. Todavia, não quero perder, desde já, a oportunidade para aprender e evitar algumas asneiras com um projecto futuro.

O móvel é todo fechado e ainda vou ter de furá-lo para criar condições de ventilação. Também irei isolá-lo com verniz por dentro, mas vou deixar isso para depois de o furar. Será furado amanhã, se tudo correr como espero, e só o posso fazer agora porque queria primeiro colocar a SUMP provisóriamente para concluir o planeamento. Além do mais, alguns dos furos que o móvel terá também servirão para passar fios e tubagens.

Um dos problemas deste móvel é que tem três portas, situação que coloca alguns constrangimentos acrescidos para poder meter uma SUMP lá dentro.

Assim, tive de fazer quase como o truque da pêra que cresce dentro de uma garrafa  :SbSourire:  e tive de construir a SUMP em duas partes, cada uma inserida separadamente e depois serão coladas lá dentro. A zona de colagem será pequena pelo que será fácil de a retirar um dia mais tarde, caso seja necessário. Como o móvel é da minha sogra, vou furá-lo à vontade hehe  :yb624: 

Aqui está a primeira peça, acabada de ser colada. Esta receberá o escumador e uma peça de acrílico que irei montar para eliminar as bolhas e acumular impurezas. Essa peça será amovível para poder despejar as impurezas acumuladas. Depois mostro fotos mais tarde. 



Cá está a segunda parte que geminará com a primeira. Esta terá algumas divisórias que ainda não colei, para impedir passagem de bolhas de ar para a bomba de retorno.



Também fiz um depósito de água de osmose (18 L) para alimentar a bomba do osmoregulador (Tunze).



Vista geral da SUMP no seu futuro sítio, para poder ficar já com uma ideia mais concreta do aspecto final. Podem-se ver as três peças independentes. Depois de tudo planeado ao pormenor e verificado, vou tirar tudo de novo para furar o móvel e envernizar. Ainda tenho também de fazer testes de estanquicidade às caixas de vidro.



Detalhe da caixa de água de osmose e da caixa onde ficará a bomba de retorno. Esta ficará ligada a um SCWD que alimentará as duas saídas de água de retorno para o aqua.



Não resisti a meter lá o skimmer para ver como ficava.



E cá estão as cenas dos próximos capítulos, a pensar como ficarão ligados os tubos de alimentação da SUMP. Vou ter dois: Um deles virá directamente do overflow e será controlado por uma torneira (visível na foto seguinte), para fazer subir o nível de água na canalização e evitar o barulho de ralo. Haverá ainda um segundo tubo, que será apenas usado em caso de emergência, na eventualidade da ligação com a torneira se entupir por alguma razão.

Irei também ter um sensor de nível no aqua para que, caso haja um problema qualquer com o overflow, a bomba de retorno seja desligada automaticamente.



Se houver comentários e sugestões para melhorar agradeço  :SbSourire2: 

ps: Para minimizar o nível de humidade dentro do armário, mesmo com alguma ventilação, estava a pensar usar umas tampas de acrílico para tapar as caixas de vidro da SUMP e assim minimizar a evaporação dentro do armário. Haverá algum problema nisso? O aquário continuará com duas powerheads maxijet 1200 que geram grande circulação de água na superfície do aqua. Acumulando com a actividade do skimmer, acho que não se deverão colocar problemas de oxigenação da água,

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

ESta semana comecei a introduzir phytoplankton no aquário e a minha goniopora mudou de aspecto.

Antes de dar phyto estava sempre assim:



Após começar a dar phyto passou a ficar assim:



Dá para notar a diferença?

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Era só "fominha"... :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Vais ver que agora ela não quer outra coisa :SbSourire2:  
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Hoje foi mais um dia de montagens para a minha SUMP. Aqui vai o aspecto do armário já furado e com a régua de 15 tomadas já instalada. Cada conjunto de 3 tomadas é controlado por um interruptor independente com lâmpada vermelha. A ideia é poder facilmente desligar equipamentos por sectores. Por exemplo, para poder desligar as bombas para uma TPA.



Aqui está o conjunto de interruptores. Não ficou tão bem quanto desejava, a parte do ajuste do posicionamento dos mesmos. mas eram muitos fios dentro da calha, o que não ajudou. Ficou assim mesmo, devido à falta de tempo.



Entretanto, finalizei as divisórias da parte da SUMP onde ficará a bomba de retorno e a bomba de alimentação dos filtros de fosfatos e de carvão activado.



Mais tarde as duas partes da SUMP serão colocadas no móvel e coladas entre si, deste modo (do lado direito fica o escumador):

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Está a ficar optimo Luís.
Os meus parabéns.´Agora é só colocar a sump lá dentro e ligar os tubos todos.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Era só "fominha"...   
> Vais ver que agora ela não quer outra coisa 
> Abraço
> Gustavo


Achei a alteração de comportamento mesmo espectacular  :SbSourire:  

E tu, o que estás a dar à tua goniopora?

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

OI, Luis

Como tenho vários tipos de corais dou-lhes pedaços de camarão(muito pequenos), artémia acabadinha de nascer, fhitoplancton e plancton.
Os pedaços de camarão são para a fungia :yb624:   :yb624:  .
As acroporas não param de crescer; as alveloporas e gonioporas é só pólipos novos e as caulestreas duplicaram de tamanho.
Dou-lhes esta mistura de comida 1 vez por semana em que desligo o escumador durante 24 horas, nesse dia.

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

tenho observado a evolução do teu aqua está a fazer algum parecido com aquilo que eu quero.
A munha duvida é:
 Essa calha de tomadas vais ligá-la onde???
 A um dijuntor do quadro????
 Montar um quadro electrico áparte e ligar ao quadro principal???
 Com corrente monifásica conseguesse fazer isso ou é preciso trifásica????
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Gustavo:

Eu decidi construir esta calha, apenas para reduzir a confusão de cabos e triplas que já tinha. Com a adição de uma série nova de equipamentos, ficaria incontrolável sem a calha nova.

Todavia, no meu caso, o consumo estimado não deve ultrapassar, no total, os 500 W/h pelo que vou usar uma tomada com terra que tenho disponível na cozinha (canto escondido). Depois uso um cabo pelo chão até ao corredor onde tenho o aquário. Enfim, é o que dá para fazer com esta casa e este aquário.  :SbSourire:  

Essa tomada é alimentada, assim como mais outra na cozinha, por um mesmo disjuntor de 16 A, pelo que não haverá problemas de consumo excessivo ou de sobredimensionamento da instalação.

Já agora, a calha tem 5 grupos de 3 tomadas, em que o grupo de tomadas mais à direita tem alimentação independente, embora também controlada por interruptor, que irei ligar a uma UPS, para garantir que, em caso de falha de energia, as powerheads continuem a trabalhar. Assim, a calha tem dois cabos de alimentação como se pode ver nas fotos.

Ligação trifásica ??? Só seria precisa se montasses um super aquário para abrir ao público, ou quase  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá
> 
> Está a ficar optimo Luís.
> Os meus parabéns.´Agora é só colocar a sump lá dentro e ligar os tubos todos.


Já falta pouco... já falta pouco...  :yb663:  

Quantos dias convém deixar as caixas de vidro (cola de silicone) a secar antes de fazer o teste de estanquicidade?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Luís

Não á uma regra certa, há quem diga 2/3 dias, outros mais, outros menos.
Pessoalmente acho que 2 dias chegam para o silicone secar o suficiente para fazer o teste.
Como depois tens que colocar as sumps dentro do móvel e voltar a usar silicone por isso podes fazer o teste logo a noite.

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis. :tutasla:  
Estou a gostar de ver esses Diys ,até já construis-te a tua propria sump. 
Qualquer dia destes vou precisar de uma feita por ti ,porque a minha é muito grande e vou troca-la. :SbOk3:  
Mas gostava de ver era o outro Diy que leva quase 30 joelhos.
Esse aquario está a ficar grande em termos de condições para os corais e peixes.
Espero que consigas os teus objectivos de transformar esse pequeno aqua num grandioso aquario.

Muito boa sorte ,Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Oi Luis.


´

Oi Rogério,

Ainda não estou lá, mas pelo menos sei para onde quero ir, que é meio caminho andado.  :SbSourire:  

Se os resultados aparecerem, isso logo se vê  :yb665:  

Para já, vamos ver até onde é possível ir com este aquapor de 120 L  :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Finalmente ontem fiz os testes de estanquicidade e está tudo bem.  :SbSourire:  

Aqui está a colagem das duas caixas de vidro que constituem a SUMP.



Aproveitei também uma chapa de acrílico que vinha a proteger a minha galeria Jalli de 6 X 39W T5 e fiz uma caixa amovível de recepção de água na SUMP. Como tenho pouco espaço a ideia é ganhar flexibilidade com esta caixinha que com as suas divisórias, espero que me ajude a eliminar bolhas de ar e a acumular alguns detritos que assim não chegam a entrar na SUMP:

Se isto funcionar, irei retirá-la semanalmente da SUMP para despejar detritos.

A água entra por cima, na secção da esquerda e sai por baixo na da direita.

Como se pode reparar na foto, a 2ª divisória interior (a contar da esquerda) deveria ser mais alta, mas o acrílico que tinha não chegou para mais.



A cola de acrílico deita um cheiro super activo difícil de tolerar...  :EEK!:

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Pelo tubo de cola que vejo em cima da mesa, tenho a impressão que a mesma é tóxica.
Estarei enganado?

----------


## Luis Delgado

Sim, Melo,

É bastante tóxica - não dá para ter o nariz em cima - é quase colar de braço esticado. Agora, eficiente é  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Neste fim de semana de páscoa, finalmente consegui meter a SUMP a funcionar, pelo que vão aqui mais umas fotos.

Aqui está a overflow box, com duas ligações. Uma vai directamente para a SUMP, sendo o fluxo que passa na mesma controlada por uma torneira (instalada na SUMP) para fazer subir o nível de água dentro do respectivo tubo e assim reduzir o barulho de caída da água. O segundo tubo, que dá a volta por cima, ao nível da superfície da água do aquário, tem por objectivo servir de sistema de escoamento de emergência, caso, por alguma razão, a ligação, estrangulada pela torneira se entupa. Já experimentei e funciona bem, embora esteja a pensar meter um respiradouro na parte de cima do tubo.



Vista das ligações PVC por detrás do aquário. As ligações mais grossas encaminham evidentemente a água para a SUMP e as mais finas (tubo de 16 mm) trazem a água de retorno para o aquário. 



São dois tubos para esse efeito, porque são alimentados por um SCWD como se pode ver na foto seguinte. O filter sock que está na imagem, servirá, numa primeira fase para albergar uma bomba eheim compact de 600 L/h que irá alimentar os filtros anti-fosfatos e de carvão activado.



Já, agora, na overflow box para eliminar o barulho do barulho de ralo, fiz um Nano Durso como se vê nesta foto. Não está muito bonito, mas é eficaz.



Ora, cá está a secção da SUMP que tem o escumador.



Por fim, aqui estão os filtros de anti-fosfatos e de carvão activado.



Usei o media anti-fosfatos da aquamedic que vinha com estes filtros (da mesma marca), para começar, e num deles, coloquei carvão activado da aquatic nature.

Segundo as indicações da embalagem da aquatic nature, o carvão tem de ser previamente passado durante 5 minutos por água quente, antes de ser colocado em serviço.

Posso dizer que, passadas duas horas depois de ter instalados os filtros, a água passou de uma cor amarelada para totalmente transparente. Absolutamente espectacular! O aquário passou a reflectir luz branca em vez de amarela.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> Posso dizer que, passadas duas horas depois de ter instalados os filtros, a água passou de uma cor amarelada para totalmente transparente.


Cuidado com esta alteração tão repentina, já foi falado aqui no fórum que o uso do carvão activo deve ser gradual, nunca se deve usar uma grande quantidade logo a primeira vez.
Aconselho-te a colocar os corais que tens mais a superfície mais em baixo para o choque não ser tão grande.
De resto está tudo muito bom, tirando o retorno da sump para o aquário, acho que tens muitas curvas que estas a perder muito fluxo por causa disso.
 :tutasla:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Pois é Pedro,

Sobre o carvão activado, inclusivé, já me tinhas falado nisso antes, mas eu com o stress todo e as confusões das montagens, acabei por me esquecer desse aspecto.

Agora já está. Vamos ver o resultado.

Quando às curvas, é verdade, são muitas, mas mesmo assim, como tenho as PH dentro do aquário, a intensidade de corrente é suficiente. Posso dizer-te que nem sequer estou a usar a bomba de retorno no máximo do seu débito. Se abrisse tudo, a goniopora deixava de abrir, assim como a euphylia. Em termos de aproximação, pela quantidade de água que cai na SUMP, acho que devo estar aí com pelo menos uns 1.800 L/h + 2.200 L/ das PH, fico com 4.000 L para 100 L de aquário.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pois é, esse aquário está tão bem montado e equipado, que às vezes esquecemo-nos que só tem 100 lts...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Luís parabéns pelo teu post , pelo upgrade do teu aquario ( era impossivel fazer melhor no teu aquário ) , e pela dedicação ao Hobby!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Luis Delgado

Ainda falta finalizar o reactor de kalk DIY com osmoregulador Tunze e se um dia se justificar (o que seria muito bom sinal  :SbSourire: ) ainda pensarei num reactor de cálcio DIY. Em princípio, essas peças completariam o ramalhete.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Desculpa a pergunta, mas... de certeza que no espaço disponível não cabe um aquariozinho maior (especialmente mais profundo) ?
Se calhar cabe e acho que se justifica.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Luis,
> 
> Desculpa a pergunta, mas... de certeza que no espaço disponível não cabe um aquariozinho maior (especialmente mais profundo) ?
> Se calhar cabe e acho que se justifica.


É uma pergunta perfeitamente lógica e esse é, de facto, o meu desejo - mais fundo e um pouco mais alto. Porquê investir neste caixote principalmente tão estreito? É uma pergunta que me têm feito muitas vezes. De qualquer modo, do ponto de vista financeiro, tudo o que tenho comprado, salvo alguns tubos PVC, eventualmente a calha de T5s, e o escumador, aproveitarei tudo o resto para fazer um aqua maior.

O problema é que neste momento, não quero criar essa entropia lá em casa. Já foi um bocado complicado tratar da SUMP com tudo o que lhe está associado. Pensar em mudar de aquário agora, mesmo que do ponto de vista aquariófilo se justificasse plenamente, do ponto de vista familiar as coisas são mais complicadas.

Por outro lado, até é bom continuar com este, pois se não conseguir fazer crescer decentemente uns corais duros com este, acho que não vale a pena sequer pensar noutro maior.

Além disso, com este processo engraçado tenho tido a oportunidade de cometer alguns erros que serão preciosos quando decidir avançar para uma outra coisa maior e mais a sério.

A maior lição que tenho tirado até agora é que, embora o planeamento seja fundamental, não é suficiente se não se tiver a experiência necessária. Como sabes bem, só passando pelas coisas é que nos apercebemos de determinados pormenores importantes e que fazem a diferença.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Compreendo tudo o que dizes e precisamente por achar que a maior parte desse equipamento se reutiliza é que falei no assunto.

E também porque agora que olhei para a mesa onde está o aqua, acho que cabia um com mais 15-20 cms de prof (pode ser ilusão de óptica). Conjugando isso com idêntico crescimento em altura...tinhas a festa feita sem grandes alterações e custo. E acho que conseguias fazer tudo num só dia, aliviando os constrangimentos familiares (que todos temos e conhecemos. Só varia o grau...)

----------


## Luis Delgado

Pois, é ilusão de óptica porque à frente só tenho mais 3 cm úteis e atrás são cerca de 2 cm. Por isso, são 5 cm de margem de manobra...

Já agora, curiosidade técnica  :SbSourire2:  como é que é essa tua ideia de mudar tudo num dia?

Não teria de criar uma nova DSB no novo aqua? E isso não me obrigaria a ter de fazer novamente o ciclo?

Ou pura e simplesmente passava a DSB existente de um lado para o outro com mais uns acrescentos?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Pois, é ilusão de óptica porque à frente só tenho mais 3 cm úteis e atrás são cerca de 2 cm. Por isso, são 5 cm de margem de manobra...


ok, não parecia pelas fotografias




> Já agora, curiosidade técnica  como é que é essa tua ideia de mudar tudo num dia?
> Não teria de criar uma nova DSB no novo aqua? E isso não me obrigaria a ter de fazer novamente o ciclo?


nop...




> Ou pura e simplesmente passava a DSB existente de um lado para o outro com mais uns acrescentos?


Exacto. 
Era tirar tudo para fora, substituir o aquário e voltar a colocar tudo, com os necessários acrescentos (em areia viva ou previamente colonizada noutro aquário). Fazia-se bem.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

A minha muda de pocillopora damnicornis está a mudar de cor. Está a ficar com uns laivos cor de rosa, mas ainda não sei se irá ficar dessa cor... Era bom era...  :yb663:  


Pocillopora Damnicornis (3 de Abril de 2006) - Dantes



Pocillopora Damnicornis (24 de Abril de 2006) - Agora



Entretanto, este fim de semana comprei umas rochas vivas vindas das ilhas Fiji com alguns Zoanthus e pequenas Ricordeas.



...e numa delas veio uma ostra com cerca de 7 cm - Passa a ser a minha primeira "tridacna"...  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Luis,
a cor dessa pocillopora não é um pouco estranha?

A rocha que compras-te é excelente, e pelo que tenho visto não é fácil encontrar rocha das fiji...
...ricordeas???  :SbSourire2:  já consegues ver as cores? e dos zoanthus? algumas cores fora do normal por cá?


PS - Ricordeas e zoanthus são os meus corais moles perferidos!

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> A minha muda de pocillopora damnicornis está a mudar de cor. Está a ficar com uns laivos cor de rosa, mas ainda não sei se irá ficar dessa cor... Era bom era...


Realmente nem o coral mãe nem nehuma das mudas que ainda cá tenho ficaram assim! O coral mãe está também com leves tons rosados mas muito próximo do que era:



Ficamos à espera da evolução desse frag...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi diogo.
Eu penso que essa cor rosa deve-se as T5 ,porque todos os corais estarem em aquarios que a luz é T5.
Como tu tens HQIs o coral deve-se defender da luz forte com a cor castanha.
Mas sim as mudas estão a ficar muito bonitas. :Palmas:  

-Pois isto tudo não passa de uma ideia minha.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas Luis,
> a cor dessa pocillopora não é um pouco estranha?





> Realmente nem o coral mãe nem nehuma das mudas que ainda cá tenho ficaram assim! O coral mãe está também com leves tons rosados mas muito próximo do que era:


Acho que o que se passou com este coral foi este ter libertado muitas das zooxanthelles que tinha, devido a agora estar sujeito a uma maior intensidade luminosa. Entretanto, está a ficar cada vez mais rosado, em especial nas pontas - a foto é que não é boa e não dá para ver bem - já percebi que vai ficar cada vez mais rosa (pelo menos tudo leva a crer que assim acontecerá). Daqui a uns dias volto a meter outra foto para comparar. Confesso que estou completamente apaixonado por este coral pelos longos pólipos que tem de ponta cor de pérola.




> ...ricordeas???  já consegues ver as cores? e dos zoanthus? algumas cores fora do normal por cá?


As ricordeas (parecem mesmo ser...) têm vários tons de verde, desde verde pastel a fluorescente. Se elas crescerem tiro fotos logo que se vejam decentemente... Quanto aos zoanthus, é o que podes ver nas fotos... Não me parece serem nada de extraordinário, embora bonitos...

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Oi diogo.
> Eu penso que essa cor rosa deve-se as T5 ,porque todos os corais estarem em aquarios que a luz é T5.
> Como tu tens HQIs o coral deve-se defender da luz forte com a cor castanha.
> Mas sim as mudas estão a ficar muito bonitas.


Boas, Rogério:

Acho que é precisamente ao contrário.

Os corais ficam geralmente mais castanhos quando têm grandes quantidades de zooxantelles, que deriva do facto de os corais estarem sujeitos a uma menor quantidade de luz. Quando a intensidade de luz é menor, o número de zooxantelles aumenta para que, em conjunto, estas consigam providenciar a quantidade de alimento que o coral necessita.

Se a quantidade de luz aumenta, então o número de zooxantelles diminui tornando o coral menos castanho, e facilitando a evidência de outras cores.

Quanto ao tom rosado, não tenho nenhum dado objectivo que me permita concluir que seja das T5. Sinceramente, eu acho que até aconteceria o mesmo com a HQI, desde que a intensidade de luz que incide sobre o coral seja suficiente.

O aquário do Diogo é grande e o coral mãe está sujeito a bastante menos luz do que o frag que agora tenho no meu. Não te esqueças que a minha coluna de água é de apenas 25 cm.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> O aquário do Diogo é grande e o coral mãe está sujeito a bastante menos luz do que o frag que agora tenho no meu. Não te esqueças que a minha coluna de água é de apenas 25 cm.


Quanto às zooxanthelas tens razão, mas a questão da iluminação não me parece grande justificação! Sei que o meu aqua é maior que o teu mas o coral mãe está a cerca de 20 cm da tona de água e por baixo de uma das HQI´s de 250W! Falta de luz não é concerteza!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Com efeito, fiquei com a ideia de que estaria mais abaixo.

Tens alguma outra sugestão que possa justificar a diferença na quantidade de zooxantheles existentes entre os dois corais agora em aquários diferentes?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> ...e numa delas veio uma ostra com cerca de 7 cm - Passa a ser a minha primeira "tridacna"...


Afinal, estive a ver melhor e não é uma ostra, são antes cinco ostras  :EEK!:  

Uma grandalhona, já mostrada na foto e depois tenho mais quatro filhotas, agarradas na mesma rocha, e que são mais pequeninas. Pareciam apenas saliências, mas afinal abrem e fecham.  :SbSourire: 

Na seguinte imagem vê-se uma ostra pequena evidenciada com uma oval a vermelho fino. As outras estão numa zona tapada pela ostra grande que aqui nesta foto não se vê.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Tens alguma outra sugestão que possa justificar a diferença na quantidade de zooxantheles existentes entre os dois corais agora em aquários diferentes?


Neste momento apenas o stress causado pelo corte, transporte e respectiva mudança de água... vamos ver os desenvolvimentos e outras opiniões!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira

Palpite meu.

Não haverá maior carga orgânica no aquario do Diogo que no teu, Luis?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> Neste momento apenas o stress causado pelo corte, transporte e respectiva mudança de água... vamos ver os desenvolvimentos e outras opiniões!
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Se assim fosse, seria o primeiro caso a acontecer com todos os frags que já meti no aquário. Por outro lado, também não compreendo como poderia ser stress resultante da mudança uma vez que se tem revelado um processo muito gradual ao longo de um mês.

Penso que se o coral estivesse em stress a primeira coisa a acontecer seria os pólipos estarem recolhidos. Acontece que estão bem cá fora, já para não falar que o coral está a calcificar bem e a ganhar tons cor de rosa, em especial nas zonas mais iluminadas...

Continuo a achar que é apenas o resultado de uma iluminação diferente.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Palpite meu.
> 
> Não haverá maior carga orgânica no aquario do Diogo que no teu, Luis?


Acredito que sim, pois no meu aqua só este fim de semana introduzi um peixe e estava sem nenhum, estando com um regime alimentar algo restrito.

Desde há 15 dias que estou a dar phytoplankton 2 vezes por semana (mais para a goniopora e para dinamizar o zooplankton no aqua) combinado com Kent Coral Accel e 1 gota diária de Pohl's coral vitalizer.

A diferença no regime alimentar do coral também poderá ser uma explicação, efectivamente. Apesar das diferenças acho que a minha muda não estará a passar fome.

Já agora, Diogo, que estás a dar aos teus corais?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

E não será que a tua baixa quantidade de matéria orgânica está a originar a redução das zooxantheles no coral no teu aquario? Precisamente fazendo-o nesta fase clarear e eventualmente alterar a côr dele?

O meu palpite é de que sim.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Sem dúvida que a carga orgânica no meu aqua é superior e essa é uma boa hipótese. Neste momento não dou nada aos corais, mas vou começar a dar aminoácidos da Salifert que já comprei.

Se a questão é ter menos carga orgânica para se ter corais com cores interessantes, então terei que fazer algo!!! :yb620:   :yb620:  

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis
> 
> E não será que a tua baixa quantidade de matéria orgânica está a originar a redução das zooxantheles no coral no teu aquario? Precisamente fazendo-o nesta fase clarear e eventualmente alterar a côr dele?
> 
> O meu palpite é de que sim.


Pode ser. Todavia, apenas comecei a usar carvão activado e antifosfatos só há uma semana, assim como o escumador. Antes disso não tinha sequer escumador... e a mudança do coral foi gradual... Mas, mesmo assim, pode ser... pode ser... Tenho ainda de aprender mais sobre o assunto para perceber melhor este tipo de relações...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Se a muda ficar rosa, quando vieres buscar a outra, levas todas as que ainda tenho dessa!!! Depois dou-te uma comissão de venda de Pocilloporas rosa!!! :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Vamos primeiro ver qual é o resultado final (e se se confirma a cor rosa) para podermos calcular o valor da comissão  :yb624:

----------


## António Frazão

Olá luis! 
Trouxe omtem tambem uma muda de cada das pociloporas do diogo, tenho iluminação PC apesar de ser bem forte para a litragem do aquário, estou curioso para ver a reacção das mudas a mudança de luz.
De momento estão as duas ''abertas'' e bem de saúde, não noto diferença na cor!
abraço

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá António,

Sim, vai ser interessante ver possíveis alterações.  :SbSourire:  

Acho estas pocilloporas lindas, pelos bonitos pólipos que possuem.

Boa sorte  :Pracima:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Acho estas pocilloporas lindas, pelos bonitos pólipos que possuem.


Espera até veres a outra....!!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Bom, no meu caso, excesso de matéria orgânica, que é o que eu tenho, provoca alteração na cor de todos os corais que adquiro.
Neste caso, esta muda ficou assim:

Esta muda veio do aqua do Diogo mas, não há nenhm coral desta cor!!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Hoje fui buscar mais uma e tirei uma foto para daqui 1 mês mostrar o resultado...

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Bom, no meu caso, excesso de matéria orgânica, que é o que eu tenho, provoca alteração na cor de todos os corais que adquiro.


Porque é que achas que as alterações se devem ao excesso de matéria orgânica?

Como é que era o coral que mostras na foto, quando o trouxeste de casa do Diogo?

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

Já agora só por curiosidade, deixo aqui mais uma foto de uma alteração

Não tenho foto do dia que o comprei mas, era completamente branco e nas pontas era roxo. Não tinha nada de castanho...
No canto inferior direito está uma acropora que comprei hoje daqui a 1 mês vão ver a diferença...
Os corais todos estão debaixo de 2X150W... :SbSourire:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> Como é que era o coral que mostras na foto, quando o trouxeste de casa do Diogo?


O coral era igual ao teu, Luis
O meu só não ficou tão branco. Ficou mais acizentado e nos "topos" cor-de-rosa.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Não tenho foto do dia que o comprei mas, era completamente branco e nas pontas era roxo. Não tinha nada de castanho...


Boas,

Não consigo ver bem na foto se os pólipos são completamente castanhos. Na verdade, parecem-me mais castanho esverdeado... ou verde acastanhado  :Coradoeolhos:  LOL

----------


## Luis Delgado

> O coral era igual ao teu, Luis
> O meu só não ficou tão branco. Ficou mais acizentado e nos "topos" cor-de-rosa.


 :JmdEffraye:  E agora? Como é que se explica estas diferenças de evolução?  :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> Boas,
> 
> Não consigo ver bem na foto se os pólipos são completamente castanhos. Na verdade, parecem-me mais castanho esverdeado... ou verde acastanhado  LOL



Pois, a máq. é uma treta... :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  
Mas, tudo o que conseguires ver na foto que seja castanho ou como dizes castanho-esverdeado, são os pólipos distedidos no seu máximo...
Abraço
Gustavo

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Mas, tudo o que conseguires ver na foto que seja castanho ou como dizes castanho-esverdeado, são os pólipos distedidos no seu máximo...


Esqueci-me de perguntar que coral é esse...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> Esqueci-me de perguntar que coral é esse...


Comprei-o como sendo uma montipora roxa...

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> E agora? Como é que se explica estas diferenças de evolução?


Bom, vai falar o leigo... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  
 - HQI,s e actinicas haviam no aqua de onde vieram
 - A temperatura no meu aqua é +-1,5º mais elevada
 - Não tenho tanta circulação (não sei se faz diferença)
 - Matéria orgânica tenho aos chutos...
De certeza que 1 destes factores tá a provocar estas alterações, digo eu...

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Esta muda veio do aqua do Diogo mas, não há nenhm coral desta cor!!!!!


Pois não!! E continua a não haver!!!! Quando saíram de cá as mudas eram assim... A da frente á a do Carlos!



A tua era maior que dificilmente se consegue ver ao fundo.

Os factores que podem levar a estas mudanças.... não sei!!! Tenho também uma elevada carga orgânica no aqua. O meu escumador é para 850 litros, pelo que nem está muito sobredimensionado. Tenho o ozonizador desligado e não uso Carvão Activado! Circulação tenho muita mas o coral mãe está numa zona "abrigada".

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Na minha opinião a alteração de cor nada tem a haver com a carga orgânica nem com o facto de se usar HQI, T5 ou PC.
Não sei se já repararam na alteração que ocorreu na Stylophora pistillata que adquiri ao Diogo, http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=3083.
O meu aquário já está fechado em termos de peixes e tem um Deltec MCE600 que é bom, mas não é nenhuma bomba, por isso julgo que também é um aquário com alguma matéria orgânica e no entanto a alteração de cor ocorreu.

Pensemos da seguinte forma:

Situação hipotética

Coral A
Iluminação  HQI
Fotoperíodo  8 horas (geralmente quem usa HQI tem um fotoperíodo mais pequeno)
Nº de zooxanthelas  x

Coral B
Iluminação  T5 ou PC
Fotoperíodo  12 horas
Nº de zooxanthelas  x

Suponhamos que a capacidade máxima de produção de amido, entre outros, por parte das zooxanthelas é perfeitamente atingida com as T5 ou PC. Sendo assim podemos colocar uma HQI de 500W em cima dum coral que a produção de amido vai-se manter porque já foi atingida a sua capacidade máxima de produção.
Assim o coral B ao longo de 12 horas irá produzir mais compostos orgânicos do que o coral A ao longo de apenas 8 horas.
Desta forma o coral A para ter a mesma capacidade de produção que o coral B irá ter x + y zooxanthelas e por isso adquire uma cor mais escura.

Portanto na minha opinião, apenas mais uma, o problema está no fotoperíodo.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Uma boa hipótese!! Aqui vai o meu fotoperíodo...

17.00h - T5 (2x80W) Actinicas ON
18.00h - PC´s (4x9W + 2x18W) 6500K ON
19.00h - HQI´s BLV (2x250W) 10000K ON
03.00h - HQI´s BLV (2x250W) 10000K OFF
04.00h - PC´s (4x9W + 2x18W) 6500K OFF
05.00h - T5 (2x80W) Actinicas OFF 

Fico a aguardar os Vossos

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - Luis - se achares melhor podemos abrir um novo tópico para esta discussão.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Iluminaçao: 
PC 4X55W 10000K + 4X55W actínicas

Fotoperiodo:
11:00-23:30 - 2 brancas + 2 actínicas
11:30-24:00 - 2 brancas + 2 actínicas

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

22:00 - 2X 39W (actinicas) -on
24.00 - 2X150W - on
1:30 - 2X39W (actinicas) - off
6:00 - 2X39W (actinicas) -on
7:30 - 2x150W - off
8:45 - 2X39W (actinicas9 -off

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

A minha Iluminação T5

8 lampadas de 39W e 8 lampadas de 54W = 744W
As de 39W são 4 azuis e 4 brancas
As de 54W são 4 azuis e 4 brancas


17:00H - 8 actinicas ON
18:00H - 8 brancas ON
06:00H - 8 brancas OFF
07:00H - 8 actinicas OFF

14 de iluminação actinica 
12 horas de iluminação branca

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Juca,




> A minha Iluminação T5


Obrigado por nos teres dado o teu fotoperiodo, mas o objectivo é percebermos que factores poderão estar a causar as diferenças de cor das mudas que eu fiz! Uma vez que (ainda  :yb665:   :Coradoeolhos:  ) não tens mudas minhas, a informação é pouco relevante para a discussão.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

De facto, todas as iluminações e fotóperiodos são diferentes...
Vai ser dificil arranjar um padrão para descobrir as alterações...

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Não vai ser fácil chegar-se a uma conclusão objectiva dado que, segundo o pouco que ainda li, o tema é vasto e inundado de interrogações mesmo ao nível dos especialistas.  :yb620:   :yb620:  

Sugiro a leitura de:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-11/eb/index.php




> Myth 6: Corals are colorful because of their symbiotic zooxanthellae.
> 
> Zooxanthellae are golden brown to deep brown in color, depending on their pigment content and the light/temperature environment in which they are found. The bright colors in corals arise from either animal-based or skeleton-based pigments. Many gorgonians, soft corals, and a few stony corals incorporate pigments into skeletal elements. Others have animal based pigments that are either biosynthesized or acquired through diet. Many zooxanthellate corals have their bright colors because of a family of multi-hued fluorescing proteins. These pigments seem to be produced in response to a given light environment. The primary control on their production appears to be total irradiance level, and little evidence exists to suggest that the "k" rating of bulbs will influence their production. There is also a strong genetic component, although the specific aspects of fluorescing proteins and their respective genes have not yet been worked out. The color temperature of light bulbs most likely influences the perceived color of corals in a tank, with ultraviolet components enhancing highly fluorescent pigments. Certain bulb temperatures may have enough of their spectrum skewed in relative distribution that total irradiance with a given wattage may be affected, and thus total irradiance influencing the relative production of fluorescing proteins. 
> 
> It is notable that some pigments appear to be formed as a result of low light, while others appear to be formed in environments with high irradiance levels.


Sugiro também a leitura dos seguintes artigos:

http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-06/snn/index.php
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-02/snn/index.php

Mais do que especular, acho que o melhor, neste momento, é ler... ler...  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Mais uma tirada de:
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...ture/index.php




> Borneman pointed out that coral coloration is largely a result of fluorescing proteins that look very different under natural light as apposed to ultraviolet light. The actual coloration of a reef is mostly made up of various hues of brown and gray. Collectors will harvest the more attractive colored corals because they are more desired by the hobbyist. This, by no means, represents the true coloration of a reef, and the light we use in our aquarium makes all the difference in the colors that we see in our tanks.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Não vai ser fácil chegar-se a uma conclusão objectiva dado que, segundo o pouco que ainda li, o tema é vasto e inundado de interrogações mesmo ao nível dos especialistas.


Há pois é ! Até dá para eventualmente ganhar um Nobel
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ainda assim do melhor que eu já li sobre o assunto está aqui: http://www.reefs.org/library/talklog...ee_060202.html

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Muito bons esses artigos, só é pena continuarmos na mesma depois de os lermos. Realmente nem os especialistas conseguem chegar a conclusões claras e consensuais.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> conclusões claras e consensuais


E isso existe em aquariofilia? :Admirado:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

> E isso existe em aquariofilia? 
> Cump.
> Rui


 
Ainda bem que assim é.

Afinal REEFFORUM se mais não fosse, está justificada a sua existência.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

Acrescentei este comentário porque me ocorreu mais um pensamento que penso ser interessante.

Para uma melhor análise ao comportamento de cada uma das mudas do Diogo, não seria interessante que os membros possuidores das respectivas mudas, as colocassem todas sensivelmente na mesma posição nos aquarios?

Passo a explicar a minha ideia.

As mudas não deveriam de ser colocadas todas, ou expostas todas directamente da iluminação mais forte, ou em locais mais abrigados de iluminação?

Penso que poderia ser interessante analisar esses corais, sensivelmente todos expostos a maxima intensidade de luz de cada aquario, ou não.

Certamente que a posição de cada muda, terá comportamentos e respostas a uma mais forte ou menor intensidade de luz, de acordo com cada sistema.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Certamente que a posição de cada muda, terá comportamentos e respostas a uma mais forte ou menor intensidade de luz, de acordo com cada sistema.


Pois Juca, o problema é que mesmo fazendo essa tentativa, iremos sempre ter condições diferentes a que cada coral estará sujeito. E isso, na verdade, é o que já acontece hoje. O nível de luz directa ou indirecta pode variar muito de aquário para aquário...

Por outro lado, temos inúmeros outros factores (uns mais evidentes aos nossos olhos e outros menos, sem sabermos actualmente quais deles são os que mais peso têm na variação da coloração dos corais) que também influenciam as alterações nestes animais, pelo que acho que o resultado será, mais uma vez pouco objectivo e garantidamente inconclusivo.

Acho que para poder haver uma tentativa mais séria de conseguir obter algumas conclusões teríamos de usar um laboratório com condições replicadas para todas as mudas, mas em que de um ambiente para outro apenas mude um factor, para que se possa relacionar a efeito de cada um nos resultados obtidos. Mesmo isso, teria de ser feito por amostragem, dado que os animais, tal como nós, não são clones e, portanto, duas mudas tiradas da mesma mãe, podem ter DNAs com variações e, consequentemente, comportamentos diferentes...

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Luis, realmente só com estudos sérios realizados por pessoas com competência para tal e com bons orçamentos é que poderiamos ambicionar ter resultados mais conclusivos. Não me parece que isto esteja ao nosso alcance e neste momento nem ao alcance de qualquer laboratório em Portugal, portanto nós o máximo que poderemos fazer é "brincar aos cientistas", fazendo estas ou outras pequenas experiências, que não devem de forma alguma ser desvalorizadas porque muitos mestrados e doutoramentos que andam por aí surgem de ideias como estas que mais tarde são aperfeiçoadas e maximizadas em laboratório.
Também, com estas experiências, se a amostra for grande, podemos não chegar ao factor ou conjugação de factores responsáveis pelas alterações de cor, mas poderemos pelo menos eliminar alguns factores. 

Se não chegarmos a nenhuma conclusão, azar...para mim em aquariofilia o tempo nunca é mal gasto.  :HaEbouriffe:  

Não concordo quando dizes que "...duas mudas tiradas da mesma mãe, podem ter DNAs com variações...".

----------


## Luis Delgado

> portanto nós o máximo que poderemos fazer é "brincar aos cientistas", fazendo estas ou outras pequenas experiências, que não devem de forma alguma ser desvalorizadas porque muitos mestrados e doutoramentos que andam por aí surgem de ideias como estas que mais tarde são aperfeiçoadas e maximizadas em laboratório.


O comentário não foi para desvalorizar nada, foi apenas no sentido de dizer que para fazer algo há que pensar bem se vale a pena. Neste sentido as minhas palavras fizeram apenas parte de um pensamento que ai estamos a fazer em grupo e de facto essa é uma das grandes mais valias deste forum. 




> Também, com estas experiências, se a amostra for grande, podemos não chegar ao factor ou conjugação de factores responsáveis pelas alterações de cor, mas poderemos pelo menos eliminar alguns factores.


Acho que todos nós temos feito aqui algumas experiências e se não fosse assim, não estaríamos aqui a conversar sobre este tema, precisamente porque obtivemos resultados diferentes. Um dos pontos que quis evidenciar é o facto de não ser linear sequer pensar em colocar os frags todos na mesma posição, porque cada um continuará em condições ambientais diferentes e, daí, me parecer ser muito discutível que se consiga tirar alguma conclusão comparativa suficientemente objectiva para nos deixar satisfeitos.




> Não concordo quando dizes que "...duas mudas tiradas da mesma mãe, podem ter DNAs com variações...".


Acho que isso é algo natural. Não te esqueças que os SPS são constiuídos por colónias de pequenos animais inter-relacionados mas independentes, que resultam de um processo reprodutivo. A minha lógica é a de que, nesse processo reprodutivo, ocorrem, por vezes, pequenas alterações de DNA tal como acontece com todos os seres vivos. Isso faz afinal parte do processo evolutivo das espécies.

Por isso, acho muito natural que ao fazeres duas mudas, possas ter pólipos com pequenas diferenças no seu DNA e que conduzam a desenvolvimentos diferentes. Inclusivé, parece-me que, se isso assim não fosse, seria muito mais fácil determinar, por vezes, a que espécie pertence um determinado exemplar.

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas




> Acho que isso é algo natural. Não te esqueças que os SPS são constiuídos por colónias de pequenos animais inter-relacionados mas independentes, que resultam de um processo reprodutivo. A minha lógica é a de que, nesse processo reprodutivo, ocorrem, por vezes, pequenas alterações de DNA tal como acontece com todos os seres vivos. Isso faz afinal parte do processo evolutivo das espécies.
> 
> Por isso, acho muito natural que ao fazeres duas mudas, possas ter pólipos com pequenas diferenças no seu DNA e que conduzam a desenvolvimentos diferentes. Inclusivé, parece-me que, se isso assim não fosse, seria muito mais fácil determinar, por vezes, a que espécie pertence um determinado exemplar.


Luis, segundo aquilo que me recordo da Biologia (posso estar errado) nos SPS, classe Anthozoa, apesar de serem colónias, cada um dos corais é apenas um indivíduo. Ou seja, durante a reprodução sexuada forma-se uma plânula que se irá fixar ao substrato e que depois dará origem a um pólipo. Esse pólipo por reprodução assexuada, gemulação, é que irá dar origem a novos pólipos que irão formar a colónia, indivíduo, que no entanto não passam de clones no primeiro pólipo. Apenas poderia ocorrer variabilidade genética caso ocorresse "crossing over" que para além de ser uma situação muito rara iria criar uma variabilidade muito reduzida.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Esta discussão está de facto muito interessante! Entretanto deixo-Vos uma foto da primeira Pocillopora que está agora, ao fim de quase um mês de aqua, a ficar com o fundo amarelo e os pólipos com ligeiros tons rosados!

(vejam de fazem um esforço para ver os tons rosa!!!! :yb665:   :yb665:  )



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas
> 
> 
> 
> Luis, segundo aquilo que me recordo da Biologia (posso estar errado) nos SPS, classe Anthozoa, apesar de serem colónias, cada um dos corais é apenas um indivíduo. Ou seja, durante a reprodução sexuada forma-se uma plânula que se irá fixar ao substrato e que depois dará origem a um pólipo. Esse pólipo por reprodução assexuada, gemulação, é que irá dar origem a novos pólipos que irão formar a colónia, indivíduo, que no entanto não passam de clones no primeiro pólipo. Apenas poderia ocorrer variabilidade genética caso ocorresse "crossing over" que para além de ser uma situação muito rara iria criar uma variabilidade muito reduzida.


Boas, Carlos:

Vou investigar melhor este assunto e depois respondo ao teu comentário.  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá,
> 
> Esta discussão está de facto muito interessante! Entretanto deixo-Vos uma foto da primeira Pocillopora que está agora, ao fim de quase um mês de aqua, a ficar com o fundo amarelo e os pólipos com ligeiros tons rosados!
> 
> (vejam de fazem um esforço para ver os tons rosa!!!!  )
> 
> Abraço,
> Diogo


Diogo,

Dá perfeitamente para ver esses tons rosados. Afinal, parece que o rosa é uma cor comum no coral mãe e nas mudas  :SbSourire:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

De facto nota-se mesmo, Diogo
Entretanto associei um facto comuma teoria...
Tal como numa acropora, as zonas de crecimento normalmente são esbranquiçadas ou muitas vezes em tons claros (dependendo do coral)
Não estaram estes tons rosas associados ao crescimento do coral????

----------


## Manuel Faria

Olá a todos,
para queles, que como eu pensam iniciar-se com corais aqui está um tópico interessantissimo. No meu tempo de edtudante não era mau nestas questões mas ao ver os vossos comentários, faz-me lembrar uma sessão de cientistas reunidos à volta de um tema comum. Parabéns pelos comentários e pelo tópico.

Abraço

M. Faria

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Cá estou eu outra vez com mais umas banalidades  :SbSourire:  

Estive a mudar os filtros de sedimentos, de carvão activado e de resina DI no meu aparelho de osmose inversa, após um ano de uso, e esperava, tendo em consideração os comentários expressos no tópico:

Qualidade da Água de Osmose

encontrar muita porcaria.

Afinal, nem por isso, como podem constatar nas fotos.

De qualquer modo, o facto é de que, especialmente, o carvão activado e a resina já deviam ter passado da validade, uma vez que a minha água de osmose, estava com 15 ppm. Depois de mudar os filtros (só não mudei a membrana), passei a ter leituras de 0 ppm no TDS meter.  :SbSourire:  

Osmose inversa acabado de desmontar.



Filtro de sedimentos (usado)



Filtro de sedimentos (usado) - Pormenor do interior (até está limpo...)



Filtro de carvão activado (na verdade, é feito de casca de coco, sabiam? mas pelos vistos funciona bem...). Diz nas instruções que leva um tratamento de ácido para tirar impuresas e cinzas pelo que um destes dias vou testar o nível de fosfatos da água, a ver se tem alguma coisa...



Finalmente, os filtros de sedimentos novo e antigo, lado a lado.



Também troquei a resina, mas esqueci-me de tirar fotos.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, companheiros do vício:

Estou a começar a ver concretizados os meus receios com a adição da SUMP ao aqua e a minha galeria de T5s colocada no início do ano.

A temperatura...

Como o aqua é só de 100 L (+ 50 L de água na SUMP), já percebi que este é muito sensível às influências de temperatura.

Com a adição da SUMP e com estes dias de calor, o meu aqua já está a oscilar entre os 28 ºC, a ser arrefecido por um par de ventoinhas de baixo débito de ar. Na SUMP tenho uma bomba hydor de 2.800 L para retorno, uma bomba eheim compacta de 600 L para os filtros de fosfatos e de carvão activado e uma eheim compacta de 1000 L para o escumador - Todas dentro de água, claro.

Gostava de ter um chiller, mas não tenho espaço para o colocar e não tenho possibilidade de passar tubagens para a marquise. Por isso, só estou a ver um sistema de ventoinhas daquelas das fontes de alimentação de PCs.

Já me falaram numa espécie de chiller em ponto pequeno para arrefecimento de CPUs de elevado consumo, mas ainda não fui ver...

Penso que face à dimensão do aqua, as ventoinhas deverão ser suficientes. Estava a pensar montar duas réguas independentes de 2 ou 3 ventoninhas cada, para colocar na parte de trás do áqua, junto à superfície da água, nos extremos do mesmo.

Alguém tem mais sugestões?

Precisava, acima de tudo de um sistema o mais silencioso possível e suficientemente eficaz.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Luis,

Para o aquário, apostaria em 2 ventoinhas (daquelas pretas, de computador) em cada lateral. Há umas com bom aspecto já montadas nas lojas de aquariofilia; na sump, a maior que lá couber.
Depois geres o tempo em que estão ligadas, consoante a necessidade.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas, 

Mais uma curiosidade:

Como optei por usar uma torneira na ligação entre a overflow box e a SUMP para ajustar o nível de água nas tubagens e assim reduzir substancialmente o barulho da água a cair (o sistema fica quase silencioso), tenho verificado que a utilização do tubo ladrão tem sido mesmo a minha salvação.

Com efeito, como tenho caracóis euplicas no aquário, estes passam para a overflow box e alguns têm sido literalmente aspirados pela tubagem abaixo indo parar no estrangulamento da torneira. Esta situação impede a água de circular normalmente fazendo subir a água na overflow box.

Se não fosse o tubo ladrão que montei inicialmente já teria tido várias inundações. Assim, este esquema tem dado para dormir descançado.

Já agora, detecto estas situações facilmente quando oiço mais barulho nas tubagens - sinal de que a água está a cair pelo tubo ladrão  :SbSourire:  Depois é só abrir a torneira toda e lá caiem os caracóis dentro da SUMP.  :SbSourire:  

Entretanto vou ter de meter uma espécie de rede de plástico colada na boca do meu nano durso, para evitar a passagem dos caracóis.

Alguém sabe qual o melhor tipo de rede a utilizar e onde comprar? Será que colar um bocado de tule a uma anilha de tubo de 32 mm é uma boa solução? Depois enfiaria a anilha no nano durso para a poder substituir quando necessário...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Ja nao és o primeiro a se queixar disso e alguns ja tiveram mesmo inundaçao devido entupimento com caracois, se fores ao aki na parte de jardinagens tens la uma rede muito fina que é excelente para isso, ou mesmo entao me meteres uma rede na coluna em cima paranao cair nada para a mesma.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

A toule colocada no durso é capaz de ser fina demais e entupir com facilidade.
Não tens hipótese de a colocar a "vedar" a coluna seca

p.s.: não tinha visto o comentário do Marcos, quando postei o meu, mas pelos vistos vão no mesmo sentido

----------


## Luis Delgado

Eu não tenho coluna seca, mas sim uma overflow box externa.

Por isso, a minha única hipótese é mesmo colar um pouco de rede a uma pequena anilha de tubo de 32 mm para enfiar, por baixo, na entrada do nano durso, que se pode ver na foto seguinte:



Realmente o tule (ou toule) é capaz de ser muito fino. Vou procurar no AKI no fim de semana  :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Sim mesma coisa vais la que encontras a rede que me refiro.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Hoje devo acabar o meu reactor de kalk e agora estou com dúvidas se o sistema de reposição da Tunze que tenho (3155) será adequado para o meu pequeno aquário de 100+50 L (sump).

Com efeito, a bomba de reposição da Tunze, quando actua, trabalha logo durante 10 ou 20 segundos (tenho de cronometrar para confirmar bem) e não sei se quando ligar o reactor de kalk, a esta bomba de reposição não estarei a fazer uma adição demasiado grande de água de kalk. 

Acham que o meu sistema aguenta esta adição ou tenho de usar uma bomba doseadora com menor débito?

Pelas indicações da Tunze a bomba debita 52 L/h a uma altura de 90 cm, e eu tenho a minha a debitar para uma altura de cerca de 50 cm, pelo que deve despejar aí uns 60 L/h.

Feitas as contas, e se não me enganei, se forem 10 seg despeja aproximadamente 16 a 20 cl e em 20 seg despeja entre 32 e 40 cl.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Luis
Essa bomba da tunze é de 12v mas se ligares um transformador regulavel ou mesmo de 1,5 v vais ver que a bomba trabalha quase pinga pinga, assim fica mesma tipo bomba peristatica.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas Luis
> Essa bomba da tunze é de 12v mas se ligares um transformador regulavel ou mesmo de 1,5 v vais ver que a bomba trabalha quase pinga pinga, assim fica mesma tipo bomba peristatica.


Então, sendo assim, o ideal era arranjar um transformador que se alimentasse nos 12 V DC da saída do controlador da Tunze e que alimentasse a bomba com uma tensão mais baixa, preferencialmente regulável.

Será que isso existe? tenho de procurar na dimofel...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
nao sei se me expliquei bem mas ate nos chineses existe akeles trnasformadores 220/12v que depois da para mudar para 9v e vai ate 1,5 v tas haver quais sao? depois quanto menos voltes debitares na bomba menos fluxo ela tem.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas
> nao sei se me expliquei bem mas ate nos chineses existe akeles trnasformadores 220/12v que depois da para mudar para 9v e vai ate 1,5 v tas haver quais sao? depois quanto menos voltes debitares na bomba menos fluxo ela tem.


Mas para fazer isso dessa forma teria que comprar uma tomada especial de energia da tunze que é ligado e desligado pelo controlador para lá poder ligar um transformador que se alimente nos 220 V AC e depois vá alimentar a bomba de reposição.

Se eu usasse um transformador de 12 V DC para tensões inferiores já evitava isso...

É que a bomba da Tunze é alimentada directamente pelo controlador e não directamente pela fonte de alimentação...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas 
Bomba nao é destas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

Não te quero desnimar, mas.... utilizar kalkwasser é algo de arriscado, em especial se ligado a esse tipo de bombas.

Posso-te dizer que tenho (agora desactivado) um repositor como o que indicas, mas apenas repunha agua de osmose. Um dia pela manhã tinha a sala inundada. O sensor não trabalhou...sabes-se lá porque, talvez sugidade...

Imagina se estivesse ligado ao kalk!!! :JmdEffraye:  

A adição de kalkwasser quanto mais lenta mais eficaz se torna. O meu conselho é que ponderes a adição de uma bomba peristáltica.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> A adição de kalkwasser quanto mais lenta mais eficaz se torna. O meu conselho é que ponderes a adição de uma bomba peristáltica.


Na tua opinião achas que deveria usar a bomba peristáltica em contínuo de forma separada do sistema de reposição? Ou seja, usaria apenas o sistema de reposição para fazer alguns ajustes, face ao pinga pinga da bomba peristáltica?

Como é que estás a fazer exactamente?

----------


## Luis Delgado

Entretanto, acabei finalmente as colagens e a montagem do meu reactor de kalk. Este foi feito com base no kit criado pelo Rogério Miguel Gomes.

Obrigado Rogério  :SbSourire:  

Ficam aqui umas fotos do dito, com ligeiras adaptações face ao modelo original para se poder melhor adaptar à minha SUMP.

Em termos gerais, as alterações que introduzi face ao modelo original são as seguintes:

- Adição de uma base quadrada em PVC para lhe dar maior estabilidade e redução da altura da base redonda que vinha com o kit para o terço das medidas iniciais.



- Utilização de conectorizações fáceis (plug & play) da John Guest com tubos plásticos de 1/4 da mesma marca.



- Reforço exterior do tubo de aspiração da água de kalk de modo a reduzir potenciais problemas de descolagem/fissuras aquando da desconectorização da bomba de água.



- Inclinação para o lado do tubo interior por onde sai a água de kalk, de modo a deixar mais espaço para a colocação do kalk em pó.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Ou seja, usaria apenas o sistema de reposição para fazer alguns ajustes, face ao pinga pinga da bomba peristáltica?


Precisamente  :SbOk:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.
Finalmente já construiste o teu reactor de Kalk e vi que fizeste algumas alterações muito boas ,era para isso que servia o Kit ,para fazer conforme o espaço de cada um no movel e também a modificação do mesmo.
Porque o Kit dá para fazer de varias maneiras ,o importante é que tu percebas o seu funcionamento e transmitas a outros isso.

-Não tens nada que me agradecer porque hoje foste tu amanha posso ser eu a precisar da tua ajuda é para isso que existe o Reefforum. :Pracima:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Desde há cerca de duas semanas que estou a adicionar um tamponador (Seachem Reef Builder) para tentar aumentar o valor da alcalinidade que estava nos 5.5 dKH.

Entretanto, nos primeiros dias a alcalinidade subiu gradualmente para os 7.3 dKH, mas depois voltou a descer para os 6.2 dKH e agora não tem fugido desse valor, apesar das adições diárias de reef builder para uma dose, suposta para aumentar a alcalinidade em cerca de 0.4 dKH.

Andei vários dias sem perceber o que estava a acontecer e para onde andavam a fugir os carbonatos.

Antes de ontem é que reparei que estava a ter uma excelente recuperação da alga coralina e um aumento estonteante das foraminiferas vermelhas. Até na base da minha goniopora já apareceram. Começo a voltar a ter alga coralina mesmo em zonas de forte iluminação, coisa que não esperava de forma nenhuma. Vamos ver como continua a evoluir.

Nos corais ainda não senti um incremento significativo no crescimento, excepto numa montipora vermelha que teve um pulo enorme em termos de densidade de pólipos (há uns meses esteve quase a morrer), mas não sei se será do reef builder ou do pohl's vitalizer que comecei a adicionar também na mesma altura.

Entretanto, mudei também a minha filosofia de adição de kalk. Dantes estava a adicionar 24/24, mas com um garrafão. Parece-me que o facto de ter a água de kalk no garrafão (durava uma média de 2 dias), acabava por deteriorar bastante a sua capacidade.

Como ainda não tenho o meu reactor de kalk ligado, optei por adicionar o kalk só de noite, a um ritmo mais acelerado (2 gotas para cada 3 segundos) para ficar menos tempo dentro do garrafão e assim se degradar menos.

Será que se continuar a adicionar reef builder a este ritmo irei mais tarde ter uma maior subida da alcalinidade?

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá,

Na passada 4ª feira montei um escumador novo, um Deltec APH 525, semelhante ao AP 600, mas um pouco mais baixo, para poder caber no armário da minha SUMP.

Embora nos primeiros dias, o escumador tenha estado em fase de adaptação, ainda não despejei o copo e a foto seguinte foi tirada ontem à noite (Domingo). Será que tenho pouca escuma, porque estou efectivamente com baixo nível de nutrientes, ou deveria abrir mais o ar do escumador? Estou mais inclinado para a primeira hipótese...



Aproveitei e liguei directamente a entrada de água na sump, que vem da overflow box, ao escumador como se pode ver na seguinte foto:



Entretanto, este fim de semana, finalmente liguei o reactor de kalk, que está a ser alimentado por uma bomba peristáltica de 0,4 L/h. O tubo transparente liga o reservatório de água de osmose inversa (lado direito) à bomba peristáltica (lado inferior esquerdo). O tubo azul liga a referida bomba ao reactor de kalk e o tubo branco liga o reactor à sump. A bomba que assegura a circulação da água dentro do reactor não se vê porque está do lado de trás.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Luis
Eu Penso é que o nivel de agua dentro do escumador esta um pouco baixo, sendo assim a espuma tem muito que trepar :Coradoeolhos:  .

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas Luis
> Eu Penso é que o nivel de agua dentro do escumador esta um pouco baixo, sendo assim a espuma tem muito que trepar .


Ok, vou experimentar subir um pouco para ver o efeito...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Embora nos primeiros dias, o escumador tenha estado em fase de adaptação, ainda não despejei o copo e a foto seguinte foi tirada ontem à noite (Domingo). Será que tenho pouca escuma, porque estou efectivamente com baixo nível de nutrientes, ou deveria abrir mais o ar do escumador? Estou mais inclinado para a primeira hipótese...


Olá Luis,
diria mais devido ás TPA's regulares e á pouca carga orgânica, do que baixo nível de nutrientes...quanto á afinação, se aumentares o nível de água dentro do escumador (tal como disse o Marcos) ele vai escumar mais, mas atenção, não exageres, porque senão vai tirar uma matéria orgânica muito liquida e transparente, na minha opinião prefiro que retire algo mais tipo pasta e escuro, mesmo que seja pouca quantidade...depois é só limpar o copo de 2 em 2, ou 3 em 3 dias.

Uma pergunta, qual a marca do kalk que estás a usar?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Uma pergunta, qual a marca do kalk que estás a usar?


SUMPTECH

O grau de pureza do produto é de 99.5%.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Ontem descobri que tinha o meu mithrax emerald morto  :yb620:  

Com a minha maluqueira da qualidade da água, acho que o deixei morrer à fome. Como havia poucas algas que ele comesse, penso que deverá ter morrido à fome, mesmo.

Tenho algumas algas filamentosas mas essas ele nunca quis comer.

Para a próxima tenho de ter mais atenção com o controle da alimentação destes bichos para não voltar a acontecer o mesmo.

Uma pena mesmo.  :yb620:  

Ontem abri o animal para ver como estava por dentro e estava completamente vazio, inclusivé só cheirava a água do mar o que me leva a concluir que já terá morrido há alguns dias.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Uma pena Luiz, aqui fica um abraço fraterno de solidariedade!!!!!

 :Icon Cry:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:   :Icon Cry:   :yb620:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Obrigado Rinaldo,

De facto, um desperdício por pura burrice...

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Após ter montado a SUMP, e ter comprado um escumador novo (Deltec APH 525), comecei a dar Pohl's Coral Vitalizer e há cerca de duas semanas aminoácidos da Korallen-zuct, de acordo com as dozes recomendadas (1 gota por cada 100 L).

Todavia, ainda tenho um stock de corais relativamente reduzido (ainda tenho muito espaço para colocar mais), mas pensei que os eventuais excessos pudessem ser eliminados pelo escumador que tem tirado alguma porcaria, para um aqua que tenho alimentado pouco (só um peixe de momento - canary wrasse, 1 ofiuro, 1 L. debelius, 1 paleamon serratus pequeno, para além de diversos eremitas e nassários).

Todavia, há cerca de uma semana começaram a aparecer-me algas castanhas e algum cyano nas zonas de menor movimentação, apesar de ter 2 maxijet 1200 (2.200 L/h) + retorno da SUMP com aprox. 800 L de débito real.

Entretanto, com as instalações do reactor de kalk, afinações finais, arrumações da tralha que sobrou descuidei-me com as TPAs (que faço sempre semanalmente), tendo feito a minha primeira TPA ontem, de 10%, após 3 ou 4 semanas.  :Whistle:  

Tinha também alguns detritos na sump que aproveitei para aspirar ontem. Também tenho sempre feito sopros semanais às rochas para levantar detritos no aqua.

A entrada de água na sump está ligada directamente ao skimmer que se tem revelado útil.

Com tantos detritos imaginei logo que o excesso de nitratos fosse a causa do surgimento deste tipo de algas que só tinha tido durante uns 4 dias quando o aquário fez o ciclo em Março do ano passado.

Lá fui fazer os testes de amónia, nitritos e nitratos e nada, absolutamente nada (tudo a zero...). Pensei que os testes estivessem errados e usei os líquidos de referência que me confirmaram que os resultados obtidos estão correctos.

Medi fosfatos e silicatos e nada, zero também, até porque tenho filtro de fosfatos (aquamedic) e de carvão activado (aquatic nature). A água é de osmose inversa com TDS a medir zero com cerca de 250 ppm, na água da rede (valores medidos electronicamente).

A única explicação que tenho será a junção dos aditivos que fiz e que se foram acumulando pelo facto de não terem sido todos consumidos, e pelo facto de não ter feito TPAs durante cerca de um mês.

O que me admira é o que escumador não retirar esse excesso de nutrientes...

Como arranjei um depósito de 50 L que já tem água nova a fazer, vou começar a fazer TPAs diárias de 10% para ver alivio um pouco o ecosistema.

Já agora, o PH está a variar entre 8.4 (dia) e 8.2 (noite), RA = 8-9 dKH. o Cálcio está a recuperar, devido à instabilidade das mudanças em que deixei de meter kalk de forma permanente durante algumas semanas. Está presentemente nos 300, mas já esteve nos 280...

O potencial Redox tem estado estável nos 370 mV.
O Magnésio está nos 1150-1160

Estou a adicionar reefbuilder diariamente para subir a reserva alcalina...

Qual a vossa opinião quanto ao sucedido e qual a melhor estratégia a seguir?

ps: Parei com os aditivos, excepto kalk e carbonatos (reefbuilder).

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Luis!
tenho duas questões para ti!
1º- Essa '' tempestade'' que fazes às rochas de modo a retirar detritos não irá fazer com que haja um pico de amonia ou algo pejorativo?
2º- Tambem costumo adicionar de vez em quando, quando me lembro um bocado de Coral food, já me tinham dito que ''polui'' um pouco a àgua, apareceram-me agora depois de começar a adicionar mais regularmente este aditivo algumas algas verdes filamentosas! Não parei com as TPA's e faço regulares todas as semanas 10%, posso relacionar estas algas aos aditivos? Apesar de o aquário ainda não estar maturado maturado, 6 meses, já não via algas há quase 2 meses!
Em relação às tuas perguntas, será que só com Kalk não vai ao sitio?
cumprimentos
PS: desculpa o off topic!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

com o valor de cálcio que indicas (300) tem havido precipitação do cálcio no teu sistema.

Em minha opinião em quanto continuares a dosear reefbuilder o cálcio não vai subir.

Recomendaria a suspenção de reefbuilder ao sistema e se não te vier a dar grande queda de PH até o kalkwasser pode ser suspenso.

A adição de cálcio penso ser o mais aconcelhavel, desde que os 20ppm não sejam ultrapassados diáriamente.

Outro conselho

Verifica o teu valor de cálcio na agua nova antes de a introduzires no aquario. Comigo já chegou a acontecer, medir a agua nova salinada e já essa ter o valor de cálcio de 300. Quanto mais agua trocava, de nada adiantava em termos de correcção de cálcio.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis
> 
> com o valor de cálcio que indicas (300) tem havido precipitação do cálcio no teu sistema.
> 
> Em minha opinião em quanto continuares a dosear reefbuilder o cálcio não vai subir.


Essa possibilidade já me tinha passado pela cabeça, mas custava-me a acreditar, apesar de saber que o cálcio e os carbonatos competem pela capacidade de dissolução no meio aquoso.

Sempre pensei que, apesar desse meio receio (indicação que li pela primeira vez no livro do Anthony Calfo - Book of Coral Propagation), conseguiria manter o cálcio nos 400/450 e a RA nos 8-9 dKH sem reactor de cálcio.

Dantes, sempre tinha tido o cálcio nos 450 e a RA nos 5.6 dKH com kalk a pingar 24/24.




> Recomendaria a suspenção de reefbuilder ao sistema e se não te vier a dar grande queda de PH até o kalkwasser pode ser suspenso.


Será que conseguiria a combinação de RA/Cálcio desejada se adicionasse os carbonatos durante o dia e o kalk apenas durante as 12 horas do período nocturno? Talvez assim evitasse parte da precipitação que, provavelmente, estarei a ter...




> A adição de cálcio penso ser o mais aconcelhavel, desde que os 20ppm não sejam ultrapassados diáriamente.


Não bastaria manter a adição de kalk para o cálcio começar a subir?




> Outro conselho
> 
> Verifica o teu valor de cálcio na agua nova antes de a introduzires no aquario. Comigo já chegou a acontecer, medir a agua nova salinada e já essa ter o valor de cálcio de 300. Quanto mais agua trocava, de nada adiantava em termos de correcção de cálcio.


Vou ver isso. Inclusivé, vou fazer uma experiência com uma amostra de água, dado que já tamponei a água salgada acabada de fazer e que vou usar nas próximas TPAs. Vou ajustar a RA nos 8 dKH e passada uma hora ou duas vou juntar um pouco de água de kalk em pinga pinga para ver como evolui o cálcio...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Luis
Eu no meu caso tenho o meu reactor de kalk ligado 24/24 e o meu PH anda sempre 8,1 e 8.35 penso que se ligares so quando as luzes se desligarem vais ter mais variaçoes de ph no aquario, nao te esqueças que o PH de um reactor ronda os 12 em reactores de alguns litros de agua, agora no teu caso como tens osmo... da tunze penso que ao fim de 1 litro de agua tas meter Ph muito baixo e um calcio baixo tb pq esse aparelho nao tem capacidade para disolver kalk tao rapido.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Marcos,

Eu acredito que se mantiver uma boa Reserva alcalina o PH se aguente bem durante o dia sem kalk até porque a fotosíntese gera oxigénio que faz aumentar o PH durante o dia.

Por outro lado, ao adicionar à noite ajudava a evitar uma redução maior do PH. 

Só não sei ainda é se adicionando kalk apenas durante a noite irei ter adição suficiente de cálcio no sistema...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Mas se o problema é so sobre o calcio nao é mudar para 12 horas k o vais resolver,prenso k a adicao 24/24 vais repor muito mais que no de 12 pq como tentei explicar esse aparelho como vela muito pouca agua ao fim de poucos minutos la se vai agua e praticamente a que tas repor so agua de osmose mais nada.percebeste a ideia?

----------


## Luis Delgado

Sim,

mas a questão aqui poderia ser a existência de precipitação de cálcio pelo facto de estar a dosear água de kalk enquanto ando a adicionar carbonatos.

Se for esse o caso, ter kalk em 12/24 poderá dar mais cálcio do que na situação actual em que tenho kalk 24/24... pelo facto de evitar a precipitação do mesmo...

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Já agora, o PH está a variar entre 8.4 (dia) e 8.2 (noite), RA = 8-9 dKH. o Cálcio está a recuperar, devido à instabilidade das mudanças em que deixei de meter kalk de forma permanente durante algumas semanas. Está presentemente nos 300, mas já esteve nos 280...
> 
> O potencial Redox tem estado estável nos 370 mV.
> O Magnésio está nos 1150-1160
> 
> Estou a adicionar reefbuilder diariamente para subir a reserva alcalina...
> 
> Qual a vossa opinião quanto ao sucedido e qual a melhor estratégia a seguir?
> 
> ps: Parei com os aditivos, excepto kalk e carbonatos (reefbuilder).


Não terás que elevar 1º o Magnésio? 

Eu coloquei recentemente o meu reactor de Kalk (que é como o teu), a funcionar só no periodo nocturno, e começei a ver os duros um pouco em baixo, medi o cálcio e estava em 300-320 mg/l...tive uma percipitação...a RA mantinha-se a 8 dKH.
Coloquei novamente a reposição de Kalkwasser a 24/7...uns dias (uma semana talvez) depois comprei o teste de mágnésio, pois achei que tinha sido um dos responsáveis da precipitação (a par de um maior nº de SPS's), e voltei a fazer testes: CA=320; RA=8; Mg=1040

Aumentei o Magnésio para cerca de 1250 mg/l e o cálcio foi ao sitio rápidamente (a volta de 420-440). 
Agora começo finalmente a ver os duros a rebentarem, pelo menos para o que eu estava habituado estou a gostar...estou atento aos consumos dos mesmo!

*Nota:* Os meu aquário (neste momento á volta de 120L), tal como o teu, têm mais instabilidade nestes parametros, devido ao consumo dos duros (penso eu), pois a quantidade de corais vs Litros disponiveis é grande, e por muito que tenha-mos os valores certos, os consumos são mais notados porque á menos quantidade disponivel!...penso eu de que.  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis

é bem mais simples mandar palpites do que resolver as questões especificas de cada  aquario.  :yb665:  

O kalk para produzir carbonatos tem de encontrar CO2 na agua do aquario. Se o valor de CO2 for reduzido, a reposição de carbonatos é infima e pode não ser compensada pelos consumos do sistema, tendo de ser complementada pela adição de carbonatos (penso que é o que te está a acontecer)

Tudo tem a ver com equilibrio e quantidade de seres vivos no aquario.




> Será que conseguiria a combinação de RA/Cálcio desejada se adicionasse os carbonatos durante o dia e o kalk apenas durante as 12 horas do período nocturno? Talvez assim evitasse parte da precipitação que, provavelmente, estarei a ter...


Correcto Luis. È precisamente duante a noite como sabes que as concentrações do CO2 são maiores, e é precisamente desse CO2 que nós precisamos para interagir com o Kalkwasser e formar-mos os carbonatos.




> Não bastaria manter a adição de kalk para o cálcio começar a subir?


Penso que não, Luis. 

Mas...tudo depende dos consumos do teu sistema. Ao que julgo saber os teus consumidores de cálcio (para além do escumador (o principal) não são muitos.

Para aumentares o cálcio (em minha opinião) trocas de agua bastariam. Conforma préviamente o valor de cálcio da agua nova, antes de efectuares a troca.

A subida do magnésio (como disse e bem o Ricardo) pode-te ajudar no tamponamento do sistema, ajudanto-te em ambos os casos á subida tanto do KH como do cálcio.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> é bem mais simples mandar palpites do que resolver as questões especificas de cada aquario.


É verdade, mas sabe bem poder contar com amigos para ter uns palpites...  :Coradoeolhos:  

Ainda não percebi aqui o verdadeiro papel do magnésio neste contexto e vou ter de lamber mais umas páginas, mas se puderem dar uma achega, agradeço, ou então recomendando bibliografia.

Obrigado pelos vossos palpites  :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Olá Luis
> 
> 
> O kalk para produzir carbonatos tem de encontrar CO2 na agua do aquario. Se o valor de CO2 for reduzido, a reposição de carbonatos é infima e pode não ser compensada pelos consumos do sistema, tendo de ser complementada pela adição de carbonatos (penso que é o que te está a acontecer)


 so uma questao Juca se isto é assim pq os reactores de kalk nao deve entrar co2 dentro da camera?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ainda não percebi aqui o verdadeiro papel do magnésio neste contexto e vou ter de lamber mais umas páginas, mas se puderem dar uma achega, agradeço, ou então recomendando bibliografia.
> 
> Obrigado pelos vossos palpites


Aconselho um artigo de Randy Holmes-Farley (que penso estar em www.advancedaquarist.com), e estar traduzido na Revista "aquário magazine", #13 e #14.

Estive-o a ler ontem á noite, antes de dormir  :SbSourire:  , mas só tenho a 2ª Parte.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Bem, então será que a seguinte estratégia poderia fuincionar?


Pessoalmente, acredito que sim.

Eu faria mais... (não estou a dizer que o faças  :yb665:  )

Quando fizesse a agua nova (propositadamente) subiria os valores de magnésio e de cálcio e de KH  (500 de cálcio e 1350 de Mg e 12 de KH) depois de obter estes dados na água nova faria a troca entre 10 a 20%.

Isto éra eu  :yb665:  

No que diz respeito ao mágnésio.

Pelo que tenho depreendido das minhas leituras, o magnésio é o elemento tamponador da reserva alcalina. Um magnésio alto premite-te um sistema com um alto valor de cálcio e de KH. Um magnésio baixo. Um valor de cálcio e Kh mais baixo. Tendo sempre em atenção o equilibrio osmótico num sistema entre Cálcio e KH, quanto maior for o magnésio (com razoabilidade) maior é a possibilidade de estes 2 elementos se encontrarem em maiores valores num aquario.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> so uma questao Juca se isto é assim pq os reactores de kalk nao deve entrar co2 dentro da camera?


Porque dentro do reactor de kalk o CO2 faz precipitar o cálcio, e assim só ficavas com carbonatos.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá Luis!
> tenho duas questões para ti!
> 1º- Essa '' tempestade'' que fazes às rochas de modo a retirar detritos não irá fazer com que haja um pico de amonia ou algo pejorativo?


Não há qualquer pico de amónia, porque esta não se liberta por movimentares detritos mas sim pelo facto de teres compostos orgânicos em decomposição.
Pelo contrário, a agitação de detritos levanta muita comidinha para os corais o que é bom. Por outro lado, essas movimentações ajudam a reduzir a acumulação de detritos que, a médio prazo, acabam por funcionar como fontes de nitratos. Com a agitação regular da água, ajudas a que muitos deles sejam encaminhados para a sump e filtrados mecanicamente pelo escumador e outros media se existirem (tipo filter sock, por exemplo).

A água parece ficar algo suja, mas em menos de nada fica clarinha. Se não fazes, então acho que devias fazer isso semanalmente.




> 2º- Tambem costumo adicionar de vez em quando, quando me lembro um bocado de Coral food, já me tinham dito que ''polui'' um pouco a àgua, apareceram-me agora depois de começar a adicionar mais regularmente este aditivo algumas algas verdes filamentosas! Não parei com as TPA's e faço regulares todas as semanas 10%, posso relacionar estas algas aos aditivos? Apesar de o aquário ainda não estar maturado maturado, 6 meses, já não via algas há quase 2 meses!


É provável que sim, pois elas passam a ter novas fontes de alimento. De qualquer modo, penso que existem alguns alimentos desses que adicionam fosfatos à água também, pelo que é importante teres a certeza da qualidade do que se estás a adicionar... Sugeria que controlasses os fosfatos e acho importante ter filtro anti-fosfatos e carvão activado de boa qualidade.

Ter um bom escumador também deve ajudar, embora eu tenha um que considero excelente, mas que aparentemente não tirava tudo o que devia... Mas também pode ser ainda azelhice minha porque estou a fazer imensas coisas novas pela primeira vez  :SbSourire:  

Nâo me recordo agora da dimensão do teu aqua, mas penso que não será muito grande... Pelo menos no meu tacho de 100 L noto a dificuldade de estabilizar o sistema, mesmo com 1 ano e três meses, mas como meti a sump pelo meio com imensas mudanças no sistema estou a dar o devido desconto e ainda tenho esperança de conseguir estabilizá-lo. Espero que seja apenas uma questão de tempo.




> Em relação às tuas perguntas, será que só com Kalk não vai ao sitio?
> cumprimentos
> PS: desculpa o off topic!


Depende do que queres dizer com ir ao sítio...  :Whistle:  Se for para voltar a aumentar o cálcio, bastava-me deixar de juntar carbonatos e voltava à situação que tinha dantes - com Reserva Alcalina (RA) = 5.6 dKH, que já vi ser muito baixa para os meus corais duros crescerem.

Por isso, o que eu quero é fazer subir a RA e manter o cálcio lá em cima... Já estou a seguir seguinte estratégia para ver se vai funcionar:
1. Kalk só no período nocturno
2. Juntar carbonatos durante o período diurno, por volta das 20:00. O kalk só começa a pingar às 22:00.
3. Garantir que a água das TPAs está tamponada com bom nível de RA, com cálcio alto e magnésio acertado.
4. Aumentar progressivamente o nível de magnésio no aqua.
5. em paralelo, ler boa bibliografia sobre magnésio vs RA e cálcio...

Já agora, como tenho o sistema de adição de kalk independente do de reposição com água de osmose, o facto de durante o dia, não juntar kalk, apenas leva a que o sistema meta mais água de osmose durante o dia, mantendo-se assim a salinidade dentro de um intervalo de variação muito estreito.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*ARREFECIMENTO*

Na sequência das minhas preocupações de arrefecimento, fui original e também arranjei umas ventoinhas de PC  :yb624:  e montei uma régua com 6 ventoinhas conforme se pode ver na foto seguinte. São totalmente silenciosas que é um requisito essencial lá em casa. Têm também uma vantagem adicional quando estão ligadas e faz calor: é que refrescam quem está a ver o aquário e faz com que se liberte um cheirinho fantástico a mar, e que complementa o efeito visual do sistema LOL  :SbSourire:  



Este fim de semana vou ver se faço um suporte para as prender convenientemente, com recurso ao arame de um cabide daqueles das lavandarias 5asec. Têm estado em teste com uma inclinação de 45º aproximadamente em relação à superfície da água, facto que as torna bem mais eficazes do que como tinha dantes (a apontar na horizontal).

Neste momento, estão a ser controladas por uma sonda de temperatura que as liga quando se atingem os 26.5 ºC e as desliga quando a temperatura baixa para os 26.35 ºC.

Ainda não dei bem atenção mas parece-me que deverão estar ligadas entre 50 a 60% do tempo. Antes de ter as ventoinhas, a temperatura atingia sempre os 30 graus.

Também coloquei uma ventoinha igual no armário da SUMP para funcionar como exaustor. Esta está permanentemente ligada, a puxar o ar para fora, como se pode ver nesta foto (no momento desligada - ver canto inferior esquerdo). Na verdade devia ter colocado uma maior mas isso obrigava-me a voltar a pegar no berbequim e com tudo já metido na SUMP, não me apeteceu mesmo...



Fiquei com uma ventoinha de sobra para o caso de alguma se lembrar de dar o berro.

As ventoinhas foram compradas na loja de informática microcaos, em Lisboa, (http://www.microcaos.pt) e gastam 1.4 W a 12 V. Todavia, tenho-as a trabalhar a 9V. A fonte de alimentação que fornece energia às 6 ventoinhas é regulável de 0 a 12 V e é suposto debitar 1 Ampére, coisa mais do que suficiente para alimentar as seis. Todavia, já reparei que se ligo a fonte de alimentação a 12 V, esta aquece até queimar. Já me aconteceu com uma que devolvi e ia-me acontecendo com outra. Penso tratar-se de um defeito de fabrico, já que o consumo agregado das seis ventoinhas, a 12 V é de 0,7 Ampéres.

Ter aquários pequenos também tem as suas vantagens e uma delas é não ser preciso arranjar um chiller  :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Oi Luis
Se queres um concelho nao ligues mais do que 3 ventuinhas por transformador senao passam a vida a queimar :SbOk:

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Luis, onde arranjante a sonda de temperatura? Qual é a marca?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Oi Luis
> Se queres um concelho nao ligues mais do que 3 ventuinhas por transformador senao passam a vida a queimar


Oi Marcos:

Tenho este sistema em teste há mais de uma semana e a temperatura da fonte de alimentação mantem-se bastante baixa.

Por isso, vamos ver como corre, já que as ligações estão todas feitas... não vou agora alterar...

Neste momento, como a fonte está regulada para 9 V, o consumo de corrente de cada uma é de aprox. 88 mA, que multiplicado por 6 fica à volta de 528 mA. Assim, espero que não haja problema...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Teu transformador entao suponho que seja superior a 500 mA?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas
> 
> Luis, onde arranjante a sonda de temperatura? Qual é a marca?


As ventoinhas são da marca Sharkoon Fan SILENT EAGLE 2000 80x80x25 mm



Podes ver aqui as especificações.

A sonda de temperatura integra-se numa estratégia minha de longo prazo, e faz parte do pacote que comprei com controlador IKS aquastar, havendo soluções bem mais em conta naturalmente.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Teu transformador entao suponho que seja superior a 500 mA?


Já tinha referido que:




> A fonte de alimentação que fornece energia às 6 ventoinhas é regulável de 0 a 12 V e é suposto debitar 1 Ampére, coisa mais do que suficiente para alimentar as seis.

----------


## António Frazão

> É provável que sim, pois elas passam a ter novas fontes de alimento. De qualquer modo, penso que existem alguns alimentos desses que adicionam fosfatos à água também, pelo que é importante teres a certeza da qualidade do que se estás a adicionar... Sugeria que controlasses os fosfatos e acho importante ter filtro anti-fosfatos e carvão activado de boa qualidade.
> 
> Ter um bom escumador também deve ajudar, embora eu tenha um que considero excelente, mas que aparentemente não tirava tudo o que devia... Mas também pode ser ainda azelhice minha porque estou a fazer imensas coisas novas pela primeira vez  
> 
> Nâo me recordo agora da dimensão do teu aqua, mas penso que não será muito grande... Pelo menos no meu tacho de 100 L noto a dificuldade de estabilizar o sistema, mesmo com 1 ano e três meses, mas como meti a sump pelo meio com imensas mudanças no sistema estou a dar o devido desconto e ainda tenho esperança de conseguir estabilizá-lo. Espero que seja apenas uma questão de tempo.


Neste momento estou temporáriamente com um nano da Jebo de 73l. estou a preparar um aquário maior mas só lá para o natal. Aproveitei para fazer algumas ''experiencias'' neste, como por exemplo utilizar àgua da torneira.
O erro foi mesmo ter colocado esses produtos, em tão pouca litragem.
Comecei o aquário há quase 6 meses com Àgua do antigo e tambem a rocha.. de modo que o ciclo já vinha meio feito.
Não noto qualquer desiquilibrio para já mesmo sem adicionando Kalk. Tenho controlado os valores de cálcio e KH e estão na mesma, mesmo com algumas mudas de corais duros, talvez por causa das mudas de àgua semanais.
Tenho um midifloter e mudas de àgua todas as semanas de 10%, de modo que agora é ter paciência até se ''esgotarem'' esses nutrientes a mais.

abraço e obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Oi Luis
> Se queres um concelho nao ligues mais do que 3 ventuinhas por transformador senao passam a vida a queimar


Boas, Marcos...

Só uma achega... as ventoinhas se estiverem com a voltagem correcta, não queimam, o que pode queimar é o transformador se não tiver o "sumo" (amperes) suficiente, mas no caso como o Luís disse, 1 Amp é mais que suficiente!!!

Já agora, Luís quando é que colocas umas fotos das novas aquisições???

----------


## Luis Delgado

*FOTOS DE CORAIS*




> Já agora, Luís quando é que colocas umas fotos das novas aquisições???


Estava precisamente a tratar disso... e aqui vão elas... Desculpem a qualidade das fotos, mas é muito difícil fazer alguma coisa com a minha sony cybershot U... Por isso, até comprar uma máquina a sério, vai assim...

Goniopora sp. (Alguém conhece esta - será stokesi?) - Tem as pontas violetas.




Lobophyllia Corymbosa (Alguém consegue confirmar se é esta a espécie?)



Euphyllia Ancora



Turbinaria Peltata



Turbinaria Reniformis



Goniopora Stokesi



Montipora Capricornis



Esta Montipora trouxe um caranguejo à boleia (ver lado inferior direito). Será perigoso para a montipora ou é natural andar com ela, como acontece com algumas acroporas?



Agora, o layout já está um pouco mais composto.embora alguns corais não estejam ainda na sua posição definitiva. Assim que arranjar umas acroporas decentes vou retirar algumas rochas do lado superior esquerdo do aquário.



Ontem à noite fiz uma papa com artémia, ovos de ostra e cyclopeeze e dei aos corais com uma seringa - Todos os corais aceitaram imediatamente a comida. Foi lindo ver as gonioporas a comerem, como eu nunca tinha visto. Mesmo a lobophyllia reagiu de imediato e positivamente. Foi uma grande barrigada.

Logo que apaguei as luzes as acroporas estenderam os pólipos muito para além do que eu já tinha visto. Fiquei de boca aberta. Todavia, não consegui tirar fotos...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Estou a ver que passaste logo a pratica da dica que te dei.
Ontem tive a fazer o mesmo aos meus corais... tenho que os alimentar mais vezes.
O aquário está Muito Bom, Parabéns.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Estou a ver que passaste logo a pratica da dica que te dei.


Exacto, é preciso aprender com quem sabe...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Luis,
o aquário já está mais composto, muito bom!  :SbOk3:  

Quanto ás novas aquisições, gostei da Montipora (bom tamanho), e da Lobophyllia...

Onde compras-te os ovos de ostra???

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Onde compras-te os ovos de ostra???


DT's Natural Reef Diet Oystereggs - www.aquazoo24.de

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Luis, 
Quem viu o aqua e quem o ve...Está um espetaculo...Parabéns

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Malta:

Obrigado pelo incentivo.  :Pracima:  

Acho que ainda está tudo no início e um pouco desorganizado, mas vai devagarinho... Vamos ver até onde dá para ir...

Para mim, este aquário tem sido o meu tacho de asneiras e laboratório de experiências, e isso tem sido muito bom. Melhor assim, do que estar a asneirar com um maior, pois as asneiras seriam também maiores...  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Delgado

*MANUTENÇÃO DE POWERHEADS E AUMENTO DE CIRCULAÇÃO*

Boas,

queria registar aqui mais umas coisitas relativamente à manutenção de powerheads que podem ser úteis para quem esteja a começar no hobby...

Com a adição regular de carbonatos e bicarbonatos (reef builder) notei um incremento muito significativo de depósitos de carbonato de cálcio nos eixos metálicos das turbinas das powerheads, reduzindo de forma progressiva o seu rendimento. Há alguns dias atrás verifiquei que uma delas simplesmente parou de trabalhar. Quando desliguei as mesmas para fazer uma TPA, reparei que nenhuma delas quis arrancar de novo.

Quando as coloquei no vinagre, uma delas ficou em condições de trabalhar ao fim de duas horas e a outra está lá há 2 dias de molho e ainda está super perra.

Assim, optei por arranjar duas turbinas adicionais para as trocar pelas sujas de modo a que estas últimas possam ficar mais tempo em vinagre sem paragens mais demoradas do sistema de circulação. (o sistema de retorno da sump mantinha-se a funcionar, claro...).

Já reparei que tenho também de aumentar a frequência de limpeza das powerheads para duas vezes por mês.

Entretanto, com a adição de novos corais, juntei mais uma powerhead maxijet 1200 e ainda tenho mais uma guardada para uma emergência ou para eventualmente vir a juntar mais tarde, quando colocar uma futura colecção de acroporas.

Assim, o turnover do sistema (só aquário - 100 L) passa a ser 3 x 1100 L/h (PH) + 1000 L/h (retorno) = 4.300 L/h (total)

----------


## Marco Madeira

Oi Luis...
Podes tambem adicionar a essa mistura ovos de lagosta da Nature Ocean e Cycllop Eeze. Tenho usado semanalmente nos meus LPS e tem funcionado muito bem...  :SbOk:

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Marco e Luis,
Sabem-me dizer algum sitio em Portugal de preferência em Lisboa, que tenham essas famosas Misturas para venda? Cyclop eeze comprei na Reefdiscus, ovos de lagosta tenho em cubos congelados.
obrigado
cumprimentos

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Marco e Luis,
> Sabem-me dizer algum sitio em Portugal de preferência em Lisboa, que tenham essas famosas Misturas para venda? Cyclop eeze comprei na Reefdiscus, ovos de lagosta tenho em cubos congelados.
> obrigado
> cumprimentos


Boas...

Olá António, julgo que essa mistura, não foi comprada (pelo menos pelo Luís) no meu caso a que uso, também a faço, com o que já disseram, mais phytoplancton!! É uma questão de macerar as coisas, para tamanhos que os corais possam aceitar e dar-lhes! :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Oi Luis...
> Podes tambem adicionar a essa mistura ovos de lagosta da Nature Ocean e Cycllop Eeze. Tenho usado semanalmente nos meus LPS e tem funcionado muito bem...


Sim, os ovos de lagosta sâo uma boa ideia.  :Pracima:  

o cycllop eeze usei na mistura que fiz.




> Sabem-me dizer algum sitio em Portugal de preferência em Lisboa, que tenham essas famosas Misturas para venda?


Pois antónio, usei os ingredientes referidos e fiz uma papa. Depois aspirei com uma seringa e parei toda a circulação do aqua, incluindo a bomba de retorno.

Depois foi dar aos bocadinhos com muito cuidado para não desencadear o reflexo de recolhimento dos corais.

Por exemplo, no caso da gonioporas é muito giro pois consegues ver os pólipos a abocanhar a comida sem recolherem. Se fazes bruscamente, eles pode,m pensar que estão a ser tocados, recolhem e não comem. 

tenta fazer a mistura algo líquida e bem desfeita para ois pólipos mais pequenos também poderem comer alguma coisa.

Outra coisa, é melhor alimentares primeiro os peixes, camarões, nassarios e eremitas antes de alimentares os corais para que os ditos não se pulem em cima dos mesmos a roubarem-lhes a comida.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Cá estou eu com mais umas reflexões das minhas asneiradas e afins.

Recentemente o meu aqua sofreu um bloom de brown slime algae (algas castanhas) que nem quando este fez o ciclo há cerca de um ano e três meses, se tinha registado.

Foi forte e rápido tendo coberto alguns corais, substrato e vidros. Os corais que sofreram mais foram a porites cylindrica e a montipora capricornis que ficou completamente coberta. Quando vi o cenário, ia-me dando um ataque...  :JmdEffraye:  

Fiquei com o aquário num aspecto bastante desolador.

Porquê, pensei eu, porquê esta situação? Tinha uma circulação de 40x - não poderia ser daí... Das T5 também não porque só agora estão a fazer 6 meses e este bloom foi progressivo mas rápido...

Poderiam ser fosfatos e silicatos na água? Também não - testes com medições a zero e além do mais os filtros do aparelho de osmose inversa são novinhos em folha.

Depois de reflectir um bocado, penso que a origem do problema deverá ter estado no facto de eu ter feito várias adições à água durante várias semanas, a saber:

- produto substituto de phytoplankton de uma marca (o nome não é relevante, mas sim o tipo de produto que escolhi)

- Vários aditivos da korallen-zucht (aminoacids e pohl's coral vitalizer) embora nas medidas correctas para a litragem do meu aqua.

Penso que estas adições acabaram por ser prejudiciais para o meu caso porque na altura ainda tinha poucos corais que, provavelmente não conseguiam consumir todos estes alimentos adicionados. 

Por outro lado, isto aconteceu quando estive algumas semanas sem fazer TPAs, que faço sempre semanalmente, o que conduziu a uma maior acumulação de nutrientes.

Também pensava que o facto de ter um novo escumador que considero bastante bom (Deltec APH 525, muito parecido com o AP 600) seria suficiente para me regular a qualidade da água e retirar os excessos - afinal o aqua só tem 100 L...

Curiosamente, pelo menos para os meus parcos conhecimentos, esperaria que o potencial redox estivesse baixo, para uma situação de maior descontrolo da qualidade da água, mas, na verdade, estava em 380 mV.

Todavia, isso deve-se claramente ao nível de circulação que tenho (40 x volume de água no aqua) e à actividade do skimmer.

É certo que nas minhas medições de amónia, nitritos e nitratos, os valores obtidos foram nulos ou, pelo menos, não detectáveis.

Entretanto, fiz algumas acções que ajudaram bastante, começando a ter a situação a caminho de ficar regularizada:

- Mudança diária de TPAs de 10% durante uma semana (hoje à noite terei mais um batch de 50 L e vou voltar à carga durante mais uns dias...)

- Storms frequentes no aqua para levantamento de detritos e filtragem dos mesmos após passagem pelo skimmer e respectiva entrada na sump

- aspiração dos detritos da sump

- redução temporária da iluminação de 6 para 4 lâmpadas T5

- Maior parcimonia na alimentação dos peixes, mas sem exagerar para evitar os meus erros de fome dos animais no passado.

Entretanto as algas estão a fazer bye bye  :SbSourire:  e a minha montipora capricornis está praticamente limpa, com a excelente ajuda de um paracanthurus hepatus juvenil e de um yellow coris que arranjei.

A porites está a recuperar sozinha e começa a ficar com excelente aspecto...

Quanto aos aditivos, pretendo retormar oportunamente os produtos da korallen-zucht, mas agora com mais cuidado e controlo. Estou também a equacionar integrar essas adições numa abordagem um pouco mais estruturada através do uso do método zeovit.

Espero que a minha asneirada possa ser útil para outros.  :Whistle:  

Vou aproveitar para mostrar mais umas fotos já a seguir.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Cá vão mais umas fotos do estado do meu aqua.

Como se pode ver, os vidros ainda têm algas castanhas e não o limpei devidamente para tirar as fotos. Por outro lado, tenho ainda que decidir a localização definitiva de alguns corais. Para já, tenho procurado, acima de tudo, testar a reacção dos corais. 

Assim, mais do que a estética, estou mais procupado com a estabilização do sistema e com a obtenção de crescimentos assinaláveis para poder sentir que estou no caminho certo e ter a segurança para apostar noutros animais  :Whistle:  

Quanto ao stock que tenho actualmente nop aqua, a minha maior interrogação continuam a ser as gonioporas, como é evidente, sendo, à partida, neste momento, o meu maior desafio, enquanto não me sentir seguro que as estou a tratar da forma correcta  :Admirado:  

Um facto a assinalar com o bloom que tive de algas castanhas foi o crescimento louco das xenias castanhas. Duplicaram de tamanho a cada semana.  :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:  

Por isso, se quizerem montar uma farm de xenias, é só deitar lá para dentro os produtos que descobrirem que vos andam a lixar a água (tipo imitações de phytoplankton e afins). As Xenias continuam a parecer um excelente agente de depuração da água e que podem ter um papel importante a desempenhar em refúgios.

Vista geral do aquário



Outra vista do lado oposto



Vista central



Montipora capricornis quase limpa, a recuperar do ataque das algas castanhas



Comprei recentemente este gramma loreto que é um peixe que simplesmente me fascina pelo contraste de cores que apresenta. Uma coisa curiosa é, de facto, a diferença de temperamento de peixes da mesma espécie. Já tive um que para vir comer em água aberta, tinha de parar as PH. Doutro, modo estava sempre escondido. Este, pelo contrário, está sempre à vista, em água aberta, embora meio resguardado pela protecção oferecida pela overflow box. 

A foto está muito má porque a máquina ou eu não conseguiu focar o peixe, teimando em focar a parede posterior do aqua.



Esta turbinária reniformis parece, para já, estar-se a adaptar bastante bem e já denota algum crescimento - a ver vamos. 



Entretanto, repare-se na cor que a acropora do lado direito superior está a ganhar, na foto seguinte. Vinha castanha da silva... quando a comprei. Parece ter sido uma boa aposta...



Para mim, a euphylia ancora é um daqueles corais que revela, na sua plenitude, a sensualidade dos reefs pela forma como se agita...  :JmdEffraye:  



Continuo a achar este coral absolutamente arrebatador. Acho que está a ficar cada vez com melhor aspecto. Neste sábado tenho de fazer mais uma ronda alimentação com papinha às gonioporas e restantes corais, coisa que evitei nos últimos dias por causa das algas. Vou aproveitar para fazer uma storm para levantar detritos, passadas umas horas dessa alimentação e depois carrego com umas TPAs.



Por fim, não resisto à tentação de deixar aqui uma foto do meu coral mais exigente e precioso, que já me acompanha nas minhas deambulações aquariófilas.  :Whistle:  



Caso tenham sugestões para melhorar (certamente haverá) agradeço  :SbSourire:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Mais um interessante relato do evoluir do teu aquário. Desde a última vez que me lembro de o ter visto, nasceram aí uns corais valentes !

Duas notas:

1. O Diogo Lopes também refere no post dele sobre os aditivos que tem notado um aumento de algas nos vidros, sendo que na RV, a equipa de limpeza tem tratado do assunto;

2. O papel das xenias nos refúgios, sendo importante, continua a não ter comparação com o das macro-algas. Há por aí um artigo interessante (penso que do Calfo) a demonstrar isso.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> 1. O Diogo Lopes também refere no post dele sobre os aditivos que tem notado um aumento de algas nos vidros, sendo que na RV, a equipa de limpeza tem tratado do assunto;


Sim, também falei disso pessoalmente com ele. Penso que no meu caso, acho que o problema reside a vários níveis:

- menor dimensão do aqua, tornando mais difícil o seu controlo que um sistema estabilizado de 500 L
- paragem das TPAs
- poucos corais quando comecei os aditivos - não é a quantidade que tenho agora...
- menor capacidade de antecipação por falta de experiência. Se estivesse mais atento, nunca teria feito isto desta maneira...





> 2. O papel das xenias nos refúgios, sendo importante, continua a não ter comparação com o das macro-algas. Há por aí um artigo interessante (penso que do Calfo) a demonstrar isso.


Vou ver se descubro esse artigo  :SbSourire:

----------


## António Frazão

Olá Luis..
Há uns tempos tambem tive um boom de algas, dificil de controlar, penso eu devido aos aditivos tambem. o meu aquario é um pouco mais pequeno que o teu e não tem sump. O problema penso que é em Aquarios pequenos aditivos tornam-se nutrientes não só para os corais mas tambem para as algas criando um boom.
Já passou cerca de 1 mês desde que tive um boom do teu género, e mesmo com TPA's assiduas ainda tenho algumas algas que vão diminuindo progressivamente.
No meu caso adicionei um produto chamado ''Coral food'' em demasia.
cumprimentos
PS: se arranjares esse artigo coloca-o aí, já agora estou curioso!

----------


## Luis Delgado

> PS: se arranjares esse artigo coloca-o aí, já agora estou curioso!


Acho que ainda não encontrei, mas de qualquer modo achei este que é muito interssante sobre a exportação de nutrientes:

Best Plants and Algae for Refugia - Part II "Vegetable Filters"

Destaco alguns comentários interessantes do autor neste artigo:




> Be sure to always strain and discard the pack juices from thawed frozen foods; they are "rocket fuel" for nuisance algae! Another flaw in many aquarium systems is a neglect of proper tuning of the protein skimmer. It is disappointing to hear some aquarists say that they only get a cup full of skimmate once every week or two (or less!). This is grossly poor skimmate production in any system with fishes or invertebrates that are fed regularly. A well-tuned skimmer can produce a dark cup of skimmate several times weekly, if not once daily. If one does not use or get such production from a skimmer, than another significant means of nutrient export is necessary. For these reasons and more (weak water change schedule, overstocking, undersized filtration, etc.), most aquariums will benefit by a refugiums that serves as a vehicle for nutrient export.


Confesso que este último parágrafo me parece escrito segundo uma perspectiva pouco abrangente, dado que o ritmo de extracção de porcaria por um skimmer também depende da riqueza de nutrientes do aqua.

Será que o meu escumador (dimensionado para aquas até 700 L com normal stock e 450 L heavy stock) deveria ter mesmo tirado o excesso de nutrientes do meu aqua e se este estivesse melhor afinado não teria tido o bloom de algas castanhas? Estou com bastantes dúvidas sobre isto...  :Admirado:  




> Green "Spaghetti algae" Chaetomorpha is one of the very best algae for nutrient export and plankton production in refugiums. It is fast-growing, non-aggressive and very stable and quite adaptable to a wide range of light. With enough water flow to keep the colony tumbling, Chaetomorpha will grow for almost any aquarist! 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Gracilaria is also one of the very best algae for vegetable filters. It does require brighter light than alternative genera (2 watts per liter approximately) and appreciates very strong water movement like Chaetomorpha to keep the colony tumbling for good health and growth. With these provisions, though, it has the added benefits of great aesthetic beauty and it is quite useful for feeding herbivorous creatures.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*REACTOR DE KALK SEM CÁLCIO*

Olá,

Cá estou eu de novo para ir registando as minhas borradas e esperando que possam ter utilidade para alguém.

Desde há alguns dias para cá que comecei a registar várias coisas que me levaram a concluir que poderia estar com um problema de falta de kalk quando tennho o recator de kalk a funcionar.

Comecei a ver que a alga coralina não crescia mais, o PH a variar entre os 8.35 (dia) e 7.98 (noite) e ligeiro branqueamento nalgumas zonas de um montipora capriconis.

Achei estranho porque tinha o reactor de kalk cheio do dito. Então, decidi medir o PH e o cálcio da água que sai do reactor de kalk:

PH ? 10.40
Cálcio = 0-20 mg/L

Ou seja, o cálcio precipitou dentro do reactor transformando-se em carbonato de cálcio. Tal deveu-se ao facto de ter adicionado kalk que não foi consumido e que acabou por se ir precipitando com adições regulares.

Assim, pela lição que tirei, parece-me que pelo menos a cada duas semanas tenho de lavar o reactor completamente e ter muito cuidado com a quantidade que adiciono, devendo colocar apenas o que seja o consumo semanal e não encher aquilo muito.

Após a lavagem do reactor e colocação de kalk novo, o PH subiu para os 8.5 (dia) e estimo que não baixe dos 8.2/8.3 à noite.

Vamos ver agora a evolução da coralina agora e dos corais...

Por isso, atenção à qualidade da água que está a sair dos reactores que estão por aí instalados... Vale a pena ver a situação, não venham ter surpresas como eu... Depois uma pessoa admira-se que as coisas não funcionem quando se tem o equipamento todo instalado...

----------


## Luis Delgado

*REFORÇO DE CIRCULAÇÃO*

Boas,

Há alguns dias atrás, como já disse num post anterior, reforcei a circulação adicionando uma terceira Maxijet 1200, ficando com um turnover de 40x o volume do aqua.

Após esta adição, o meu ORP tem vindo progressivamente a subir para os 400/408 mV antes das TPAs.

Hoje aproveitei para adicionar uma 4ª Maxijet 1200 no canto que ainda não tinha com o objectivo de criar uma maior dinâmica na geração de correntes do que propriamente aumentar a circulação, embora isso também possa ocorrer.

Assim, passo a ter duas PH permanentemente ligadas, uma de cada lado (atrás). As PH que ficam mais à frente funcionam de forma alternada por períodos de seis horas. Todavia, de forma aleatória, quando o período de seis horas chega ao fim, este pode ainda ser estendido por mais duas horas. Deste modo, consigo um esquema de funcionamento em que às vezes as PH da frente podem ficar a trabalhar simultâneamente por períodos de duas horas, atingindo a circulação, nessas alturas, un turnover de 52x.

Deste modo, consigo um regime de circulação mais dinâmico e imprevisível do ponto de vista do próprio turnover, o que me parece favorável para a saúde dos corais, especialmente dos duros, pois moles tenho já muito poucos...

Espero que os períodos de 6 a 8 horas que as PH trabalham continuamente sejam suficientemente longos para não afectar a sua longevidade...

Alguém tem uma opinião sobre isto?

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Olá Luís, bom dia.




> Comecei a ver que a alga coralina não crescia mais, o PH a variar entre os 8.35 (dia) e 7.98 (noite) e ligeiro branqueamento nalgumas zonas de um montipora capriconis.


As variações de pH que o teu sistema apresenta não são assim tão díspares das do meu. Só por curiosidade e no que respeita à alga coralina, tens medido os fosfatos? Não é que eu o faça, mas por vezes a presença de fosfatos poderá impedir a calcificação da alga coralina. Alteraste de alguma forma o teu fotoperíodo ou reduziste as actinicas?




> Por isso, atenção à qualidade da água que está a sair dos reactores que estão por aí instalados... Vale a pena ver a situação, não venham ter surpresas como eu... Depois uma pessoa admira-se que as coisas não funcionem quando se tem o equipamento todo instalado...


Completamente de acordo. Os equipamentos não se mantêm por si próprios  :SbSourire2:   Infelizmente temos que ser nós a fazê-lo. Para além de limpezas a reactores é também fundamental não descurar bombas e escumadores. Há quanto tempo tinhas o reactor a funcionar?




> Espero que os períodos de 6 a 8 horas que as PH trabalham continuamente sejam suficientemente longos para não afectar a sua longevidade...
> 
> Alguém tem uma opinião sobre isto?


Teoricamente as MJ não estão preparadas para serem submetidas a tanto liga-desliga  :JmdALEnvers:  Penso que lhes irás encurtar forçosamente a sua longevidade. Agora é tudo uma questão custo-benefício ... Imagina que duram 3 anos nesse liga-desliga? Imagina que duram 1 ano ...

Porque não ir juntando uns trocos  :SbRiche:   com calma e investir numas bombas que venham preparadas de origem para o efeito que pretendes e cujos os consumos energéticos são bastante bons? 

Só para te relembrar, que quanto mais bombas tiveres dentro do sistema mais estarás a aquecer a água do aquário ...

Abraço
Duarte

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas Duarte, ola) 




> As variações de pH que o teu sistema apresenta não são assim tão díspares das do meu. Só por curiosidade e no que respeita à alga coralina, tens medido os fosfatos? Não é que eu o faça, mas por vezes a presença de fosfatos poderá impedir a calcificação da alga coralina. Alteraste de alguma forma o teu fotoperíodo ou reduziste as actinicas?


Sim, tenho medido e não regista qualquer leitura. Além disso, estou a usar rowaphos e carvão activado da Aquatic Nature.




> Completamente de acordo. Os equipamentos não se mantêm por si próprios   Infelizmente temos que ser nós a fazê-lo. Para além de limpezas a reactores é também fundamental não descurar bombas e escumadores. Há quanto tempo tinhas o reactor a funcionar?


Há cerca de um mês... Claramente, deu para perceber que não faz muito sentido despejar muito kalk lá para dentro, sendo preferível ir adicionando semanalmente uma estimativa aproximada do consumo e ir controlando os níveis de PH, KH e cálcio da água do aquário. Pelo que vi, parece-me inevitável a precipitação de cálcio dentro do reasctor, pois a água de osmose tb injecta CO2... 

Ainda por cima, estou a usar uma bomba peristáltica para alimentar o reactor, sendo este completamente hermético, dado que não tem a habitual entrada para compensação de pressão interna e externa, pelo que não há quaisquer entradas de ar...




> Teoricamente as MJ não estão preparadas para serem submetidas a tanto liga-desliga  Penso que lhes irás encurtar forçosamente a sua longevidade. Agora é tudo uma questão custo-benefício ... Imagina que duram 3 anos nesse liga-desliga? Imagina que duram 1 ano ...


Pois, não sei qual será efectivamente o grau de afectação das mesmas, mas tenho esperança que seja algo reduzido pelo facto de trabalharem 6 a 8 horas seguidas e depois estão mais 6 horas paradas. Será que faz assim tanta diferença?

Não sei... De qualquer modo, vamos ver... Espero não ficar a saber...  :Coradoeolhos:  




> Porque não ir juntando uns trocos   com calma e investir numas bombas que venham preparadas de origem para o efeito que pretendes e cujos os consumos energéticos são bastante bons?


Pois, as únicas que conheço são da IKS e custam 150 euros cada uma... Se souberes de outras mais baratas diz  :Coradoeolhos:  

Entretanto, espero daqui a um ano já ter um aquário bem maior, se tudo correr como espero... pelo que não queria tb estar a investir muito em equipamento que depois ficasse desajustado perante a maior dimensão do futuro sistema.




> Só para te relembrar, que quanto mais bombas tiveres dentro do sistema mais estarás a aquecer a água do aquário ...


De acordo. Por enquanto o sistema de ventoinhas que montei está a dar conta do recado e fica cerca de 40 a 50% do tempo parado. Por isso, vamos ver como se comporta... Desde que o montei a temperatura varia entre os 26.35 ºC e os 26.5 ºC, mesmo nos dias de maior calor...

----------


## Duarte Conceição

> Pois, não sei qual será efectivamente o grau de afectação das mesmas, mas tenho esperança que seja algo reduzido pelo facto de trabalharem 6 a 8 horas seguidas e depois estão mais 6 horas paradas. Será que faz assim tanta diferença?


Grande falha minha .. vê lá tu que eu li 6 a 8 segs  :SbClown:   Assim sendo não me parece que faça grande diferença ... 




> Pois, as únicas que conheço são da IKS e custam 150 euros cada uma... Se souberes de outras mais baratas diz
> 
> Entretanto, espero daqui a um ano já ter um aquário bem maior, se tudo correr como espero... pelo que não queria tb estar a investir muito em equipamento que depois ficasse desajustado perante a maior dimensão do futuro sistema.


Por acaso estava a pensar nas Stream controláveis  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  E se vais ter um aquário maior então é mesmo um investimento a considerar futuramente! 

Abraço
DC

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Por acaso estava a pensar nas Stream controláveis   E se vais ter um aquário maior então é mesmo um investimento a considerar futuramente!


Exacto  :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Delgado

*RECUPERAÇÂO MONTIPORA CAPRICORNIS*

Olá,

Depois de ter limpo e reposto o reactor de kalk, retomando a adição de cálcio, a minha montipora capricornis começou a recuperar. Todavia, por enquanto, o meu cálcio, medido 3 dias depois de resolvida a situação, continua nos 280 mg/L.

Foto tirada a semana passada, antes de detectar o problema no reactor de kalk. As zonas assinaladas a vermelho evidenciam as áreas de maior branqueamento do coral. Também ainda se notam bem os restícios do ataque de algas castanhas.



Foto tirada ontem, em que as zonas branqueadas estão quase totalmente recuperadas. Embora aqui não se veja muito bem, o facto é que esta Montipora está a ficar esverdeada.



Gostava de agradecer publicamente ao meu minúsculo Paracanthurus Hepatus a inestimável ajuda na remoção das algas castanhas desta Montipora.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Já agora aproveito para deixar aqui uma pequena reflexão sobre o meu post anterior:

Já li aqui no forum, nalgum sítio que não me lembro, que em caso de falta de cálcio os corais duros simplesmente não crescem. Todavia, o Rui Ferreira de Almeida no seguinte post:

http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...1&postcount=24

reporta, embora em maior escala, uma situação semelhante. Desse post transcrevo o seguinte para facilitar o seguimento do raciocínio:




> (...) Ora num aquário cheio de corais duros e com a alga coralina a crescer rapidamente a minha explicação é a seguinte. 
> - estes corais entraram em stress com descalcificação do esqueleto 
> - alguns expulsaram zooxantelas para abrandarem o seu ritmo metabolico porque tinham exceso de luz mas naõ tinham materia prima ( calcio e carbonatos ) para sintetetizarem carbonato de calcio e estavam era a descalcificar. 
> - outros pelo enfraquecimento do esqueleto ficaram mais susceptiveis às infecções ( Euphylias ) 
> 
> Adicionei gluconato de calcio , aumentei a injecção de Co2 no reactor de calcio e juntei mais Kalkwasser. Eu tinha abrandado isto tudo porque tinha gasto 2 Kg de Co2 em 2 meses, o pH tinha subido a 8,6 ( mas afinal ra a sonda que estava descalibrada e eu tinha tido preguiça de a calibrar, e na realidade era 8,3) e os corais e a alga coralina tinham crescido brutalmente . Foi o mesmo que ter uma criança em crescimento activo e de repente tirar o calcio e a vit. D da dieta. (...)


Qual é a vossa opinião?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Não pretendendo ser controverso, a minha opinião e experiência é a seguinte.

Não me parece que seja o valor do cálcio fundamental em termos de crescimentos de SPS no aquário.

Observo bons crescimentos mesmo com níveis de cálcio de 360 ppm. O que me parece ser importante em termos de crescimentos é o valor dos carbonatos no aquário. Tenho observado que os crescimentos são afectados quando o KH é inferior a 6dKh e são expressivamente maiores com um Kh superior a 8dKh.

Tudo este raciocínio pode estar viciado pelos vários elemento que adiciono, mas não deixam de ser uma constatação minha.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá companheiros
> 
> Observo bons crescimentos mesmo com níveis de cálcio de 360 ppm. O que me parece ser importante em termos de crescimentos é o valor dos carbonatos no aquário. Tenho observado que os crescimentos são afectados quando o KH é inferior a 6dKh e são expressivamente maiores com um Kh superior a 8dKh.



Boas, Júlio... ola) 

Controvérsias não, mas interrogações... Sim! E se esse valor for semelhante aos fosfatos que quando consumidos pelas algas, dão um falso zero! (bem esta minha observação, não tem qualquer fundamento científico, foi puro raciocínio e especulação, à espera de comentário). No caso, e como tens muitos duros o valor de cálcio seria (a diferença) absorvido imediatamente... Após a libertação no sistema!

Editado: Luis... mais uma vez, esse teu aqua está a ficar muito, muito bom!!! E este tópico, muito interessante!  :bompost:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Olá companheiros
> 
> Não me parece que seja o valor do cálcio fundamental em termos de crescimentos de SPS no aquário.
> 
> Observo bons crescimentos mesmo com níveis de cálcio de 360 ppm. O que me parece ser importante em termos de crescimentos é o valor dos carbonatos no aquário. Tenho observado que os crescimentos são afectados quando o KH é inferior a 6dKh e são expressivamente maiores com um Kh superior a 8dKh.


Boas, Juca,

Isto da aquariofilia é a mesma coisa que tentar montar um puzzle que nunca acaba...  :Coradoeolhos:  

De qualquer modo, penso que isso depende de certos limiares. Ou seja, eu sempre tive antes de ter sump, o cálcio a 450/460 mg/L antes e a RA a 5.6 dKH. Nessa altura, os SPS cresciam pouco e eu sempre atribuí essa situação ao facto de ter poucos carbonatos no aqua...

Quando comecei a adicionar reefbuilder (suspenso desde há 3 semanas quando tive o bloom de algas castanhas), notei um crescimento brutal da alga coralina, durante algum tempo, mas aparentemente comecei a ter precipitação de cálcio e os corais começaram novamente a parar de crescer, assim como a alga coralina. Nessa altura tinha a RA em 8/9 dKH e o cálcio nos 280 mg/L.

Todavia, agora tenho a RA no 6 dKH e o cálcio nos 300 mg/L e estou a notar o crescimento de todos os corais duros, inclusivé uma montipora digitata vermelha que o Gil me vendeu há cerca de 1 ano e que após alguns meses no meu aqua tinha parado de crescer - agora está a ficar um tapete fofo cheio de pólipos... Também é verdade que agora tenho um consumo de cálcio e de carbonatos que não tinha...

Que fiz para notar o crescimento que não tinha? Bem, limpei o reactor de kalk, e a reserva alcalina deve ter subido um pouco assim como o cálcio, mas tenho de fazer medições hoje à noite para ver os desvios entretanto ocorridos e correlacionar com a recente aceleração de crescimento dos SPS e LPS.

No meu caso, pelo facto de perceber pouco disto e o aqua estar a atravessar ainda uma fase de estabilização, considero que tenho ainda diversos factores que poderão contribuir simultaneamente para os insucessos registados assim como para as melhorias verificadas, pelo que tenho dificuldade em ser mais conclusivo neste momento...

Mais uma outra variável: Dantes usava sal marinemix que gerava um PH na ordem dos 8.0 e um dKH na ordem dos 5.6 (cálcio nunca medi) e agora estou a usar um saco de Reef Cristals e essa água, sem qualquer tamponamento tem um PH de 8.45 e um cálcio de 300 mg/L. Ainda tenho de medir a RA... Talvez este novo sal também esteja a ajudar ao crescimento... Tb tenho de voltar a controlar o magnésio para ver se poderá ter aqui alguma influência nos crescimentos...

Já agora, em relação aos sais a minha apreciação mais positiva vai claramente para o Reefcristals dado que apresenta uma dissolução quase imediata e completa, coisa que não acontece com o Marinemix. Por outro lado, o reef cristals é um pó fino e solto, enquanto que o marine mix vem em grande parte, na forma de pedra, para além de ter um excelente PH sem tamponamento.

Aliás, só para terem uma ideia, fiz mais uma asneira da grossa quando fiz o primeiro batch de água com reef cristals... Como estava habituado a tamponar a água feita com marinemix, fiz a mesma coisa com com o reef cristals e o resultados foi que tive uma precipitação de cálcio e de carbonatos brutal dentro do meu bidon de mistura. Foi de tal forma que decidi deitar a água fora e tive de lavar o dito na banheira com jacto de água bem forte e uma escova para tirar a camada de carbonato de c´´alcio que ficou agarrado às paredes e ao fundo... Da segunda vez que fiz, misturei o sal à noite e no dia seguinte de manhã, a água estava cristalina e sem quaisquer vestígios de precipitação.

Por exemplo, a semana passada tb fiz outra coisa que também pode estar relacionado com o bloom de algas e com o crescimento dos corais - tinha os tubos T5 e o reflector da galeria cheios de sal e limpei-os muito bem na semana passada.

Por isso, continuo com demasiadas variáveis para conseguir ter uma apreciação suficientemente objectiva e rigorosa do que se está a passar.




> Editado: Luis... mais uma vez, esse teu aqua está a ficar muito, muito bom!!!


Ainda bem que gostas, José, eu também gosto porque realmente acho que melhorou muito, mas continua a não passar de um tacho de experiências...  :yb624:  Além disso, corais novos dão sempre uma outra graça em qualquer aquário...

----------


## Luis Delgado

*GUERRA QUÍMICA*

Boas,

Deixo aqui uma foto do resultado de guerras químicas derivadas da deslocação de corais pelo meu eremita de patas vermelhas que já está a ficar grandão. Estou a ver que não dá para manter corais pequenos sem estarem devidamente colados...~



Do lado esquerdo, nota-se a ferida na montipora capricornis feita por uma montipora digitata. Dá perfeitamente para ver que a ferida causada na montipora digitata é mínima - Nunca pensei que o grau de agressividade entre montiporas pudesse ser tão diferente.

Já agora, tenho duas montiporas digitatas (até se vêm na foto), verde e laranja que já estiveram a tocar-se durante vários dias e não se registou qualquer guerra (aparentemente, a coloração não tem qualquer influência, na compatibilidade entre corais da mesma espécie...)

Do lado direito, a ferida foi causada pela Hydnophora Exesa. Não sei o tempo que estiveram em contacto, mas foi inferior a 12 horas, dado que, de manhã estava tudo bem e à noite estavam em contacto. A ferida feita pela hydnophora estava um bocado feia, dado que se via bastante muco a ser libertado por ambos os corais, e que já não se nota na photo, tirada cerca de 2 horas depois dos corais terem sido afastados.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*GUERRA QUÍMICA*

Esqueci-me no post anterior de falar desta turbinaria Peltata que foi empurrada para cima da minha lobophylia durante a noite, pelo mesmo eremita de patas vermelhas.

A recessão causada no tecido pode ver-se bem com cor castanha, na zona assinalada a vermelho. Estou ainda a ver se estará a alastrar ou não.... Deu para perceber que a lobophylia é bem mais agressiva que a turbinária, dado que esta ficou simplesmente incólume... como se não tivesse acontecido nada...

O malandro do eremita vê-se na zona evidenciada a cor-de-rosa. Enfim, mais um coral para colar o quanto antes...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Despacha o eremita...

----------


## Luis Delgado

*P. HEPATUS JUVENIL ENCURRALADO EM ACROPORA VALIDA*


Boas,

Ontem, para meu horror, ao ter já chegado tarde a casa, reparei que o meu P. Hepatus juvenil (cerca de 4/5 cm) estava quase todo enfiado de cabeça numa acropora valida do meu aqua.

Pensei logo que o peixe tinha morrido, tendo em agonia, entrado dentro da acropora, dado que só tinha o rabo de fora.

Por que teria morrido o peixe se tenho o sistema em franco crescimento a todos os níveis, os parâmetros estão bons e os restantes peixes estão todos saudáveis?...  :Icon Cry:  

De cara carregada pela minha incredubilidade e estupfacção, lá fui tirar, de lágrima no olho, o meu querido peixe. Puxei-o cuidadosamente pela cauda, para o retirar do aquário e quando ia a fazer concha com a mão para o tirar fora de água, o peixe começa a nadar...  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Mas afinal o que se passa? Cada vez de olhos mais esbugalhados, percebi que o peixe estava em péssimo estado. E pensei que afinal estaria na sua fase final de agonia... Coitado do peixe...

De repente, escondeu-se atrás da overflow box, tendo ficado inacessível, local onde pensei que viria a morrer...

Já tendo o peixe há cerca de 3 semanas, não entendia porque estaria doente, pois doença trazida da loja não me parecia ser...

Passado uns minutos lá estava ele de novo a nadar no meio dos outros, mas em péssimo estado: descolorado na parte de baixo, com uma grande ulceração do lado esquerdo e outra mais pequena do lado direito (que não tinha no dia anterior à noite), barbatanas dorsais rompidas - enfim, uma verdadeira desolação...

Passados uns minutos, a minha mulher é que se apercebeu do que aconteceu e que deve ter sido o seguinte, dado que não encontro outra explicação:

As minhas PH são Maxijet 1200 que ao fim de algum tempo de uso, começam a perder alguma capacidade de manterem o direccionador da saída de água na posição correcta (uma vez que este descai) - para resolver este problema coloquei um palito entre esse direccionador e a grelha da entrada de água, ficando bem fixado, e até agora esta solução nunca me tinha dado problemas.

Todavia, por alguma razão que desconheço deve ter-se dado a coincidência do peixe ir a passar junto à saída de água da PH e o palito ter-se soltado. O peixe deve ter-se assustado e com a pressão da água foi empurrado para dentro da acropora e com a força da água não conseguia sair, dado que a saída ficou a apontar para a acropora, a uma distância de apenas 6 cm...

Coitado do peixe. Não imagino como me sentiria se fosse peixe e se isso me tivesse acontecido a mim, mas deve ter sido horrível para ele.  :yb620:  

A ulceração que ganhou, imagino que tenha sido uma consequência da sua tentativa de libertação, conjugado com a guerra química que a acropora lhe deve ter aplicado...

Entretanto, passados uns minutos depois do peixe se ter juntado ao grupo dos restantes, dei comida e ele devorou-a avidamente, pelo que tenho esperança que recupere totalmente. A ver vamos...  :yb663:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Luis.

O meu Hepatus tem 13 ou 14cm e adora um buraco as vezes até buracos mais pequenos que ele e outros tem que se deitar para entrar neles ,isso deve ser o que aconteceu ao teu.

-O meu também tinha pouco tempo de aquario desapareceu pensei que tivesse morrido ao fim de 2 ou 3 dias desaparecimento fui mudar umas rochas do sitio lá estava o malandro e ainda vivo e preso ,entro num buraco e não conseguia dar a volta para sair. :SbSourire2:  
Penso que deve ser mesmo dos Hepatus gostarem de buracos. :SbOk:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Pois, admito que também possa ter sido isso. E quando o direccionador de água descaíu, ele não conseguiu sair sozinho...

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Luis, as melhoras para o hepatus.

O sucedido pode ser devido à tua explicação, mas também acredito que tenha sido por pura "estupidez" do hepatus. 
O meu mete-se em todo o lado. Uma vez dei por ele a ser sugado por uma WaveMarea 3200 e não acredito que esta bomba tenha força suficiente para o ter puxado. Ele deve-se ter encostado a ela por pura satisfação e quando deu por si não se conseguia libertar. Felizmente devia estar lá à pouco tempo.
Também já li um relato de um hepatus que fazia simbiose com uma anémona, simplesmente para fazer companhia a um ocellaris. É claro que ao contrário do ocellaris, ela estava toda queimada.
Enfim, quem não conhece a Dori.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Luis

Esse comportamento dos Hepatus é normal, eles gostam de dormir no meio dos ramos das acroporas, o que por vezes é fatal, já que ficam encurralados nos mesmos.

É pena mas existem inúmeros relatos de hepatus que morrem dessa forma em cativeiro.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas... 

Luis, como diz o Gil é normal os Hepatus dormirem no meio dos ramos das acroporas e também nos buracos... o meu faz exactamente o mesmo, em relação às ulceras, tenta dar-lhe alho pois reforça o seu sistema inunitário, ou então tenta dar-lhe um banho numa solução desinfectante própria, uma vez que é bem provável que as feridas lhe provoquem uma infecção e qu e poderá ser fatal... espero que não e que se safe, para contentamento teu e dele!  :SbOk3:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Obrigado a todos pelas indicações sobre o Hepatus.

Nunca imaginei uma situação destas  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis Delgado

*NOTAS SOLTAS*

Boas,

Cá vão mais umas fotos e umas notas sobre as mesmas.

Veja-se nesta montipora como o tecido morreu por causa da guerra qúimica com a Hydnophora Exesa. Esta última ficou na mesma, sem qualquer estrago visível.



Mudei ontem esta Alveopora para uma zona mais central (mostrada na foto). Reparem como está bonita e aberta. Quando chegou a meu aqua há alguns meses atrás, com esta intensidade de luz e corrente, a dita nem sequer abria. 



Outro aspecto curioso que gostava de realçar é o facto deste coral ter afectado as ostras que tinha agrradas a uma rocha à qual a Alveopora estava junta (os pólipos tocavam na ostra mãe mas não nas filhas). A ostra mãe fechou durante vários dias enquanto mantive a alveopora na posição anterior à que se vê agora nas fotos. Por outro lado, duas ostras filhas morreram e agora jazem abertas. A ostra mãe começou novamente a abrir após terem decorrido algumas horas da mudança da alveopora para a posição actual.

É impressionante, o que a adaptação pode fazer por um coral como este, agora totalmente integrado no seu novo meio. Quando ocorre um dos dois esquemas de circulação de correntes que tenho (alternam a cada seis horas), os seus pólipos ainda se estendem mais, quando a corrente não é tão forte.



O eremita de patas azuis que se vê na foto em cima da acropora é mesmo teimoso. Retirei-o duas vezes da posição em que está e coloquei-o no extremo oposto do aquário e volta invariável e milimetricamente a esta posição. Está assim há dois dias... Alguém tem uma explicação para este tipo de comportamento? Já vi isto acontecer com eremitas de patas azuis em cima de outros corais duros...



Por fim, estou muito optimista com esta estrela (tem cerca de 4 cm) que quando a trouxe, vinha com as pontas de dois braços a desfazerem-se. Todavia, parece ter recuperado bem e agora percorre o aqua todo. Penso tratar-se de uma Fromia, mas desconheço a espécie...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Luís

Não se pode ter a certeza do porque do comportamento dos hermitas, mas acontece-me o mesmo com um hermita de patas azuis que tenho a já 2 anos, sempre que se lembra de ir para cima da seriatopora não há nada a fazer, já por varias vezes o tirei do sitio onde custa ir mas acaba por voltar para lá. 
Cheguei a pensar que seria para se alimentar de alguma coisas que lá encontra, mas não tenho a certeza, também chegou a acontecer de mudar de pele nesse mesmo sítio.

Cada vez está melhor esse aquário.
É de mim ou tens o aquário quase completo?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> O eremita de patas azuis que se vê na foto em cima da acropora é mesmo teimoso. Retirei-o duas vezes da posição em que está e coloquei-o no extremo oposto do aquário e volta invariável e milimetricamente a esta posição. Está assim há dois dias... Alguém tem uma explicação para este tipo de comportamento? Já vi isto acontecer com eremitas de patas azuis em cima de outros corais duros...


Olá Luis,
também tenho um patas azuis, que tem também o seu "estaleiro"...é uma pequena bruta numa RV, e já cegou a ficar lá uma semana e meia...sempre que decide parar, é sempre nesse mesmo local! Quando troca de casca e não só...

----------


## Luis Delgado

> É de mim ou tens o aquário quase completo?


Efectivamente, pelas fotos parece estar cheio mas ainda tenho algum espaço disponível. Além do mais as xenias têm os dias contados, pelo menos até crescerem de novo...

Aqui vai uma foto geral, tirada ontem, mas notam-se bem algas, pois não limpei o vidro...



Como tenho praticamente os corais todos soltos tenho margem de manobra para algumas arrumações assim como para despachar alguns corais menos interessantes, caso venha a ser necessário. Naturalmente que, pelo facto do aqua ser bastante pequeno, o espaço não é lá muito, não... Pelo que não terá uma margem significativa para grandes crescimentos dos corais...

Todavia, como este aquário não deverá durar mais do que uns seis ou sete meses, não deverá ser grave...  :Whistle:  Com este sistema, estou quase a cumprir todos os objectivos que tinha traçado inicialmente, pelo que o próximo mergulho vai ser bem mais interessante...  :SbSourire2:  

Quanto ao eremita de que falam, Pedro e Ricardo, afinal, estou a ver que há muita coisa que ocorre nos nossos aquas, mas que geralmente ayté nem comentamos e afinal são semelhantes  :SbSourire:

----------


## Luis Delgado

*SONDA DE PH DESCALIBRADA*

Boas,

Cá está mais um nabo que se deixa enganar por uma probe descalibrada  :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPiggy:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Ontem, finalmente decidi recalibrar a minha sonda de PH e para minha surpresa parcial (já imaginava uma coisa parecida...) o PH real era de 7.91 (depois) no pico da iluminação quando o sistema indicava 8.37 (antes) :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Naturalmente que andava a cortar no kalk por causa do PH, supostamente alto... Que burrice...

Resultado: o nível de cálcio afundou-se até aos 240 mg/L.

Enfim, já tinha entretanto, através da adição diária de Reef Advantage Calcium, feito subir progressivamente o seu valor para os 320 mg/L, mas deu para perceber claramente a redução do ritmo de calcificação que tem estado a evoluir bastante bem...

Entretanto reforcei o reactor com mais kalk e esta manhã cedo já tinha o PH em 8.0... Hoje, deve subir até aos 8.2.

Agora tenho mesmo de ter mais cuidado, pois estou com um consumo de cálcio e carbonatos algo elevado...

Neste momento, para fazer subir os carbonatos e não apenas mantê-los, preciso de uma colher de chá de reefbuilder por dia. Com meia colher diária, a Reserva Alcalina não subia... e mantinha-se nos 5 KH. Agora já vai nos 6 e a subir...

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Luis
aqunto tempo nao calibravas a sonda?
Eu por acaso a uns 3 meses que nao calibro a minha so pq o ph ronda os 8,2, por isso deve estar calibrada,penso eu de que :yb665:   :yb665:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas Luis
> aqunto tempo nao calibravas a sonda?
> Eu por acaso a uns 3 meses que nao calibro a minha so pq o ph ronda os 8,2, por isso deve estar calibrada,penso eu de que


Nunca calibrei a minha - montada há mais de três meses...  :SbPiggy:  

Sugiro que calibres a tua - pois podes ter alguma surpresa.

Acho que devia ser calibrada, no mínimo, mensalmente.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

> Nunca calibrei a minha - montada há mais de três meses...  
> 
> Sugiro que calibres a tua - pois podes ter alguma surpresa.
> 
> Acho que devia ser calibrada, no mínimo, mensalmente.


 :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  logo ja vou mulhar a sonda nos liquidos nao da trabalho nenhum.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas Luis :Olá:  
Ontem la andei de volta da sonda, afinal nem tava muito desrregulada, tinha diferença de 0.02 a mais :SbOk5:   :SbOk5: , ja agora utilizas sempre o mesmo liquido ou nao?

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Boas Luis 
> Ontem la andei de volta da sonda, afinal nem tava muito desrregulada, tinha diferença de 0.02 a mais , ja agora utilizas sempre o mesmo liquido ou nao?


Sim, utilizo, aliás dois líquidos diferentes (PH=4 e PH=7). Todavia, a minha sonda está ligada 24x7. É também o caso da tua?

Entretanto, com a reposição do kalk no reactor, o PH estava variar ontem entre os 8.01 e os 8.29.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

boas
Sim Luis esta, neste momento dentro da sump nao dentro do meu reactor de calcio, eu utilizo o ph 7 e ph 10 , mas fiz essa pergunta pq os liquidos podiam perder propriedades ou algo do genero.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*CALCIFICAÇÃO DE MONTIPORA CAPRICORNIS*

Olá,

Queria mostrar a evolução da calcificação desta Montipora Capricornis, assim como as alterações da respectiva coloração, que também já constatei estar a ocorrer noutros aquários que contém corais desta espécie vindos da mesma importação da Indonésia.

Nestas fotos dá para ver, também, a calcificação da minha montipora digitata roxa (canto inferior esquerdo), que só agora, ao olhar para as mesmas, é que me apercebi que apresenta grandes diferenças...

Nas duas últimas fotos dá para ver bem a enorme aceleração do crescimento face à primeira foto. Tal deve-se à adição diária de uma colher de chá de Reef Advantage Calcium e outra de ReefBuilder. Todavia, apesar destas adições não tenho conseguido fazer subir os níveis de cálcio para além dos 320 ppm nem da Alcalinidade acima de 7 dKH. Agora já se vê bem para onde vão as ditas colheres de chá...  :Whistle:  

Todos os restantes corais têm registado crescimentos interessantes também.

30 de Junho de 2006



20 de Julho de 2006



6 de Agosto de 2006

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Luis,

Está a recuperar muito bem e acho que tem no meio uma Montipora digitata!!! Não será???

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

Já agora,

Qual é o vosso vaticínio para a Montipora Digitata Castanha que nasceu no meio da Montipora Capricornis?

Para já estão ambas a crescer e tolerar-se relativamente bem. Note-se que há algum tempo atrás mostrei os resultados da guerra química entre esta capricornis e uma montipora digitata verde (ver aqui).

Apesar de neste caso não existir uma guerra química explícita, por razões que actualmente desconheço, estou convencido que a Montipora Digitata, mais cedo ou mais tarde, irá ficar tapada pela Montipora hospedeira e morrerá por falta de luz...  :Icon Cry:  

Vamos ver quem ganha a corrida...  :Whistle:

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Está a recuperar muito bem e acho que tem no meio uma Montipora digitata!!! Não será???


Sim, exacto !

----------


## Luis Delgado

*ALTERAÇÃO NO REACTOR DE KALK*

Boas,

Hoje, estive a substituir a minha bomba peristáltica que alimenta o reactor de kalk, por ter "dado o berro". Então, aproveitei a oportunidade para fazer uma pequena, mas muito útil alteração no meu reactor.

Como se pode ver na foto seguinte, o reactor tinha a boca de recolha de água que alimenta a saída na parte superior para injectar a água com menor concentração de kalk. 



Todavia, isto aborrecia-me porque aumenta bastante o risco de introdução de kalk em pó directamente na saída de água que vai para o aquário.

Então fiz uma pequena e simples colagem com dois joelhos de PVC de 16 mm, um pouco serrados para ficarem mais perto, de modo a que a recolha de água fique virada para baixo. 



Deste modo, eliminei o risco de adição de kalk em pó no aquário, e a operação de adição de kalk fica bem mais descontraída.

A recolha de água no topo do reactor fica um pouco mais baixa mas perfeitamente adequada.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Querido diário:  :Coradoeolhos:  

Cá estou eu, sempre com mais umas coisitas. Afinal és um diário, não és?  :Whistle:  

Bem, desta vez coloco aqui umas fotos para perceber melhor o que a minha Montipora Capricornis cresceu em 5 dias. Dá para perceber melhor, olhando para a zona superior direita que tem o tecido em recuperação...

(06/08/06)



(11/08/06)


Uma perspectiva diferente desta montipora



Outra foto tirada sobre a superfície da água (todas as bombas paradas), de uma Turbinária Reniformis e de montiporas digitatas. Note-se as partes brancas que resultam do seu processo de crescimento.



Com receio que pudesse haver bulha com a adição de um segundo Lysmata Debelius, coloquei-o (o de trás que se vê na foto) dentro de uma fish house feita em acrílico, mas afinal o L. Debelius residente não lhe ligou nenhuma e eu arrisquei e juntei-os logo após 24 horas de separação. Afinal parece que já são amigos e têm-se estado a dar lindamente. Pode ser que venhamos a ter casal, dado que são hermafroditas.



E, por fim, não resisto a mostrar uma foto (embora péssima), que tirei de noite para registar o local onde o meu gramma loreto faz a sua cama à noite. Dorme sempre neste sítio, dentro da Montipora.  :SbSourire:  



Até à próxima  :SbOk2:

----------


## Luis Delgado

*MISTURA DE SAIS PARA FAZER ÁGUA SALGADA ARTIFICIAL*

Boas, após ter lido este interessante artigo do Craig Bingman, PhD -  How to Mix a Batch of Synthetic Seawater in Under Five Minutes, optei por montar um esquema com filosofia semelhante mas com base em bombas dé circulação convencionais.

Todavia, os princípios são idênticos, designadamente, a forte circulação da água e a adição incremental de sais, evitando que acentem no fundo do bidon que utilizei.

Para o efeito, usei três bombas de água que tinha cá em casa sem uso. Duas delas são da Tunze (3000 L/h úteis) que foram dispostas paralelamente no fundo do bidon, junto às respectivas paredes, com as saídas colocadas de modo a criarem uma circulação rotativa da água no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio. Deste modo, tenho, num bidon de 50 L de água, uma força de circulação de 6000 L/h. No meio destas bombas coloquei uma terceira que tinha livre da Tetra de 800 L /h cuja função é evitar uma pequena acumulação de sal entre as duas primeiras, bem no centro do turbilhão criado.

Assim, no total são 6.800 L/h a martelar em 50 L de água.

Entretanto usei uma pequena bomba schego para injectar ar na entrada de água de uma das bombas da Tunze.

O resultado de criação de bolhas de ar fica impressionante e a água fica totalmente branca, mesmo sem qualquer adição de sal.

Para 50 L de água, uso cerca de 1.650 gramas de sal que despejo de forma incremental, ao longo de 10 minutos. O sal praticamente não toca no fundo e dissolve-se instantâneamente. Com esta quantidade de sal obtenho uma densidade relativa de aprox. 1.024 ppt a cerca de 26 graus celsius.

Junto uma foto e um link para um pequeno filme que mostra a água a circular. Ao fim de cerca de uma hora, tenho a água pronta a adicionar no aqua sem problemas.



Clica aqui para ver o vídeo. Nesta altura ainda nem sequer tinha adicionado o sal.

Na verdade,. até me parece que este sistema que estou a usar acaba por ser bem mais eficiente que o proposto pelo Craig Bingman, já que a hélice que ele sugere não tem a capacidade de injectar micro bolhas de ar, e acaba por ser um esquema muito pouco prático e que requer presença permanente para segurar no equipamento de mistura.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

:bompost:   :tutasla:  

Excelente! Já agora, que sal usas? Parece que há uns que dissolvem melhor do que os outros. Já mediste Ca e KH após a mistura?

Eu uso água natural mas quero ter um saquinho de sal (estou a ver se descubro qual o melhor) em casa para uma emergência e para quando os rigores do clima e da vida não nos deixam ir ao Cabo Raso.

Só mais uma nota referente a um tema do teu diário. O Rui Ferreira de Almeida tem um hepatus bem grande (ou tinha há cerca de um ano) que lhe desapareu no reef (o que fica do lado esquerdo da "pequena bateria" que ele tem em casa) durante pelo menos um mês.

O Rui já o tinha dado como morto e consumido pela equipa de limpeza quando para sua grande surpresa o tipo reaparece saudável como se nada fosse.  :EEK!:   Acho que vinha tão saudável que começou a bicar nos corais pouco depois...

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Excelente! Já agora, que sal usas? Parece que há uns que dissolvem melhor do que os outros. Já mediste Ca e KH após a mistura?


Boas Nuno,

Às vezes o problema da dissolução não está no sal mas sim na forma como fazemos a mistura. 

Na maioria dos casos as pessoas fazem duas coisas que dificultam a dissolução do sal e a obtenção dos melhores resultados:

1. Não oxigenam a água antes de adicionarem o sal, o que leva a um PH mais baixo da água - acontece que os iões H+ reagem com os sais reagindo com alguns deles, o que conduz também a uma deterioração das concentrações de sais (cálcio, magnésio, estrôncio, etc.) que ficam na água que fizeram, assim como no caso da alcalinidade (que fica mais baixa pela corrosão de carbonatos) e do PH.

2. Adiciona-se frequentemente o sal todo de uma vez, ficando este no fundo do depósito enquanto se dissolve lentamente, porque os mecanismos de dissolução têm pouca circulação. O problema disto é que a química da água é muito complexa e prega-nos partidas. Assim, essas elevadas concentrações  de sais na fase de dissolução levam ao surgimento de reacções químicas indesejáveis que produzem precipitações, nuns sais mais do que noutros, mais uma vez deteriorando a qualidade da água que estamos a produzir.

Moral da história: aprendi que fazer água salgada é muito mais do que simplesmente despejar o sal para dentro de água de osmose e esperar que dissolva.

Os parâmetros que medi nesta água, após 24 horas dentro do bidon, são os seguintes:

PH - 8.19

Alcalinidade - 3 meq/L (8.4 dKH)

Cálcio - 440 mg/L

Uma outra coisa: as duas bombas de 3000 L/h que uso, apenas ficam ligadas durante cerca de 1 hora, pois é o tempo necessário para ficar tranquilo com a dissolução, além de que aquecem demasiado a água. Repare-se que são duas bombas a debitar 112 W (total) em 50 L de água - Funcionam como se fossem um aquecedor.

O sal que estou a usar neste momento é o Tropic Marin (segundo um amigo meu que faz testes frequentes de amónia à água feita com este sal), este é o sal que tem apresentado resultados mais consistentes em termos de reduzidos valores de amónia - parece que nem todos são assim, segundo ele. Todavia, não tenho feito testes a este parâmetro para confirmar isso, confesso...  :Whistle:  Também obtive resultados bastante bons com Reef Cristals, mesmo antes de usar este método de mistura.

Quando comprares um saco apalpa o dito e vê se está todo desagregado - Se tiver parte em pedra, é porque algumas reacções químicas já tiveram lugar dentro do saco. 




> O Rui Ferreira de Almeida tem um hepatus bem grande (...) que lhe desapareu no reef (...) durante pelo menos um mês.
> 
> O Rui já o tinha dado como morto e consumido pela equipa de limpeza quando para sua grande surpresa o tipo reaparece saudável como se nada fosse.   Acho que vinha tão saudável que começou a bicar nos corais pouco depois...


Pelo que me tenho apercebido as Doris são mesmo loucas, tal como no filme do Nemo...  :yb624:  

São peixes efectivamente muito interessantes e um pouco imprevisíveis, às vezes... Esse faz-me lembrar o gato da minha sogra, que vive no campo - de vez em quando desaparece durante uns tempos e depois volta...

----------


## Luis Delgado

Querido diário:  :Coradoeolhos:  

Aqui ficam mais umas fotos da evolução do aqua, algumas delas um pouco repetidas, mas que quero registar para me servir de referência mais tarde .

Com a minha recente ausência de casa, durante 10 dias, em que o aqua ficou sem qualquer assistência, o cálcio e a alcalinidade baixaram bastante, tendo alguns corais perdido ligeiramente as suas cores, mas que já se nota a sua franca recuperação, após a reposição dos mimos usuais (cálcio, carbonatos, TPAs, limpezas, etc.).

A qualidade das fotos mantêm o seu nível habitual e potenciador de alguns tons de estilo impressionista  :yb624:  

Montipora Digitata Verde (em primeiro plano)



Acropora Efflorescens



Acropora Gemmifera



Fromia sp. (Note-se por baixo uma goniopora vermelha que pensava que já tinha morrido, mas que começou novamente a recuperar)



Acropora Valida Roxa



Os dois lysmatas debelius que espero que venham a fazer posturas (Note-se por baixo uma das minhas mais recentes introduções - um dos dois pseudochromis fridmani).



Lysmata Aboinensis - Mais uma introdução recente. Dá já para perceber bem que estes camaões são bem menos tímidos que os debelius e mais habituados a maiores intensidades de luz, como seria de esperar pelas diferenças existentes nos respectivos biotipos.



Mais uma acropora valida, a ganhar cor, pois vinha castanha escura da loja quando a comprei há alguns meses atrás.



Tridacna Derasa (apresenta uma boa taxa de crescimento, como se pode ver). Em contrapartida, pode ver-se, ao fundo da foto, que a goniopora stokesi branca perdeu, na minha ausência mais de 50% dos seus pólipos. Estou a tentar recuperá-la. A ver vamos.



Os palhaços serão sempre uma aposta segura em qualquer aquário pelo seu comportamento muiuto activo e cómico. Os meus dois já adoptaram esta alveopora como hospedeiro e à noite dorme enfiados nas xenias brancas. Enfim, é uma verdadeira delícia, olhar para eles...  :SbSourire:  



E por fim duas fotos panorâmicas deste pequeno aquário.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*UMAS FOTOS UM POUCO DIFERENTES*

Boas diário:

Junto aqui mais umas fotos que saíram algo diferentes e que vale a pena registar.  :SbSourire: 

Pólipos de Turbinaria Peltata



Turbinaria Reniformis



Montipora Capricornis



Montipora Capricornis e o seu inquilino Gramma Loreto



Montipora Digitata Roxa



Montipora Digitata Verde



Seriatophora Hystrix



Euphylia Ancora



Acropora Valida Roxa



Tridacna Derasa

----------


## Luis Delgado

Boas,

Já tinha ouvido vários relatos de peixes que entram nas colunas secas/molhadas, mas nunca pensei que viesse a ver isso lá em casa.

Com efeito, um dos meus palhaços saltou para dentro da overflow box durante o fim de semana. Deu a volta pelo sifão e foi parar na parte externa da overflow box, que liga à sump.

Depois de regressar de fim-de-semana, tive de tirar a galeria de iluminação fora para poder desmontar a overflow box e assim despejar o peixe dentro do aqua.

----------


## Luis Delgado

*CONCLUSÃO*

Bom, chegámos ao fim deste tópico. Pelo menos eu cheguei...

Neste espaço, pretendi ir registando os meus sucessos e as minhas frustrações sobre a evolução da minha aprendizagem com este pequeno sistema de 100 litros.

Tive a oportunidade de fazer com ele, aquilo que muitos só conseguem fazer com aquários grandes. E isso para mim, estabelece o alcance dos meus objectivos: aprender o mais possível e conseguir criar um sistema repleto de corais duros com uma caixa de vidro comprada no carrefour a que chamei aquário.

Quanto aos objectivos deste tópico, não serei a pessoa mais competente para avaliar se teve ou não utilidade para outros que também se estejam a iniciar no hobby. Pelo menos, fiquei com uma percepção muito positiva sobre isso, o que para mim é estimulante.

Neste momento, o meu aquário já não consegue evoluir mais, porque ainda não consigo fazer milagres  :SbSourire: 

Todavia, gostava de partilhar convosco a minha conclusão final sobre a experiência que tive com este sistema, em particular quando o enchi de corais duros com sucesso.

A grande conclusão que tiro é que consigo criar um bom ambiente físico-químico adequado para o desenvolvimento dos animais com um aquário de 100 litros... Todavia, afigura-se muito mais difícil de conseguir do que com um aquário de 500, 800 ou 1000 litros.

Com efeito, o volume de água 100 L + 50 L (Sump) é muito pequeno e isso torna o ecosistema muito vulnerável à alteração de qualquer factor externo e interno.

Para eu conseguir manter este sistema a funcionar condignamente, tenho de estar sempre em cima do que se passa: todos os santos dias... TPAs semanais de 20% religiosamente regulares, limpezas das bombas, limpeza de detritos, ajuste dos corais, etc..., aditivos de cálcio e carbonatos todos os santos dias - precisava de um reactor de cálcio para este sistema, mas será pouco provável que o monte neste sistema, até porque, neste momento, isso obrigar-me-ia a fazer uma série de reformulações e, confesso, que já não estou com paciência para o fazer neste sistema.

Bem, chega de conversa e espero que tenham gostado tanto como eu das experiências que partilhámos.

Dentro de alguns meses espero montar um sistema bem maior... Irei começar agora o planeamento do mesmo, mas sobre isso, eu depois abro outro tópico.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Luis,
para terminar, só faltava mesmo uma foto geral do aquário!

...e depois, que venho um tópico do próximo.  :SbSourire:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Foi um excelente tópico. Mas queria deixar uma nota sobre as tuas conclusões.

Recentemente li algo do Anthony Calfo em que ele dizia que - em regra - os aquários muito povoados com corais, especialmente se de diferentes tipos  (moles + LPS + SPS) começam a apresentar os maiores problemas de alelopatia entre os 18 e os 36 meses. 
É nesse período que começa a haver mortes algo inexplicáveis de alguns corais, ao mesmo tempo que outros "disparam" e começam a dominar. Chama a isto "coral succession".
Isto deve-se, ainda segundo o Calfo, precisamente à guerra química que vai desgastando os mais fracos até à morte. Mas como o declínio é lento, os efeitos não se notam no primeiro ano, ano e meio.

Deixo esta nota apenas porque muitas vezes a nossa noção de "sucesso" é avaliada demasiado cedo. Para o Calfo, por exemplo, só um aquário com 4-5 anos sem problemas deste tipo é que pode começar a considerar "de sucesso".

Por isso ele defende - de forma acérrima - (tal como o Borneman, aliás) que devemos apostar em aquários com um determinado tipo de corais (moles OU duros, basicamente, mas mesmo de entre estes, LPS ou SPS) e restringir o número ao mínimo possível, apostando em clones - que são isogenéticos e onde este problema não se coloca.

Sem prejuízo do que escrevi, para os nossos parâmetros, também acho que o teu é um aquário de "sucesso".

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá João,

Considerar um aquário destes como podendo ser um sucesso é sempre relativo... Para mim, foi claramente pelo facto de ter superado bastante todas as minhas expectativas e ter tido a oportunidade de aprender bastante com ele, apesar de sentir que ainda percebo relativamente pouco do assunto...

Por outro lado, houve coisas que correram menos bem, como o facto de ter tido algumas guerras químicas incontornáveis num sistema destas dimensões e a minha opção assumida de tentar ter um número elevado de corais que se acotovelam uns aos outros.

Neste momento, o meu aqua, de moles, só tem alguns zoantídeos e umas xénias pequenas que teimam em não deixar de crescer...

Por outro lado, sabendo o trabalho que ele dá e o facto de se revelar um emprego a meio tempo para o manter em condições significa que jamais este sistema poderá durar mais do que 2 anos, porque já estou farto, por muito que goste de reefs  :Whistle:  

O novo sistema será mais uma plataforma de aprendizagem contínua, como todas, em que irei lidar com inúmeros factores novos que ainda não vivi...

----------


## João M Monteiro

Luis,

Deixo-te um desafio (algo que eu próprio não consegui fazer): montar o aquário com poucos corais e bastante espaço entre eles.
Para ficar uma coisa deste género: http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/20...totm/index.php - a estrutura de corais, é das mais bonitas que tenho visto

----------


## Luis Delgado

Como o aquário vai ter alguma dimensão, acho que vai haver bastante espaço para tentar não encavalitar os corais...

Mas não vou prometer nada... se tu não conseguiste, não sei se eu conseguirei  :Whistle:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já agora, nesta página consegues ver como evoluiram os corais daquele aquário - tendo espaço - em simples 5 meses: http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=2

Impressiona, não ?

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Ai esta um bom exemplo do que o Juca diz, poucos mas corais bem grandes.

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Já agora, nesta página consegues ver como evoluiram os corais daquele aquário - tendo espaço - em simples 5 meses: http://reefcentral.com/forums/showth...5&pagenumber=2
> 
> Impressiona, não ?


Deveras  :Palmas:

----------

